# Comentemos amistosamente: Chicas jijijieando mientras canis-lumpen-latinos abofetean a chavales, perfecta imagen de nuestro tiempo (y nuestras calles)



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.

En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***






*** Si, es sarcasmo


Bonus track: ¿Y los puntos libres de violencia de género? 
Ah, que no, que cuando el lumpen ahostia a chavales que no hacen nada, ahí no hay "protocolos", ni "puntos violeta", ni nada de nada

Mira como aquí no hay PROTOCOLO, @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Señor Manolo (2 Sep 2022)

Mujeras traidoras mojando bragas ante el invasor? Más viejo ya que el cagar sentado y el mear de pie.


----------



## pepero200 (2 Sep 2022)

No te preocupes, tarde o temprano esas guarrillas tendrán lo que se merecen...y ellos tres cuartos de lo mismo


----------



## CommiePig (2 Sep 2022)

es lo BotaO, y tenemos lo BotaO


----------



## Tawanchai (2 Sep 2022)

Las mujeres quieren hombres viriles, agresivos y crueles por naturaleza, otra cosa es que intenten controlar sus instintos reproductores pero eso está escrito en el ADN


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Sep 2022)

Si las hostias fueran a mujeres, el vídeo ya sería primera noticia del telediario y motivo de debate de los "expertos" en Amarroza y La Griso,

heteropatriarcado y tal.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (2 Sep 2022)

Link de Twitter > link a la web > vídeo en Facebook

Así no parfavar


----------



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Link de Twitter > link a la web > vídeo en Facebook
> 
> Así no parfavar



Razón tienes, lo he apañao


----------



## inteño (2 Sep 2022)

El bullying del cole va a parecer un besito de buenos días al lado de la que viene.


----------



## Ufo (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>



Pobres chavales... Es lo que tiene que te crien viendo Disney


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (2 Sep 2022)

putas


----------



## mcflanagan (2 Sep 2022)

Eso no son latinos, son los típicos payos que van de gitanos de toda la vida, muy habituales en nuestras costas levantinas.


----------



## Furillo (2 Sep 2022)

Lo importante aquí es que los chavales tengan libertad para autopercibir su género por las mañanas y que ellas puedan abortar libremente cuando las preñen los moronegros.


----------



## Josillo (2 Sep 2022)

Vaya esto no sale en las noticias.

Las mujeres desde pequeñas quieren al malote y gamberro. Luego pasa lo que pasa : las matan, violan, las pegan.....que hubieran elegido algún chico de los que son agredidos pero claro son buenas personas.

Mujeres e inmigrantes son intocables si luego haces algo o lo impides.

Tenemos lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## GatoAzul (2 Sep 2022)

Cuanto más se rían más violencia habrá.
Pero el mundo da muchas vueltas y cuando las toque a ellas recibir ¿quién podrá evitarlo?


----------



## Cipotex (2 Sep 2022)

Cuando los chavales puedan votar, ¿a quien lo harán????


----------



## Obelixyco (2 Sep 2022)

Panchitos haciendo subnormalidades de panchitos quinceañeros. 

Y son Españoles no lo olviden, porque ya son nacidos aquí.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Sep 2022)

Si esos chavales aprenden, en dos o tres años, se habran mazado y habran aprendido boxeo u otra arte marcial. Y cuando venga alguno de esos mierdecillas abusadores, sera humillado y lo correran a hostias hasta que se cague en las bragas y pida perdon de rodillas. Siempre ha sido asi, betillas.


----------



## Wasi (2 Sep 2022)

Xicotraidor ya se ha pasado por aquí?


----------



## Waterman (2 Sep 2022)

Cuando las que reciban las ostias sean ellas vendran los lloros.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Sep 2022)

Y las tías premiando estos comportamientos, son tan o mas repulsivas que los agresores gratuitos


----------



## un mundo feliz (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



Ahí veraneaba yo de pequeño durante muchos muchos años, en los 80 y 90. Cullera era un remanso de tranquilidad y ni de lejos se veían cosas así, ese tipo de gentuza no habitaba por allí. España quien te ha visto y quien te ve.

Las que se rien tendrán su ración de karma con los años.


----------



## germanalca (2 Sep 2022)

La educación de hoy en día es lo que tiene ... hombre débiles. Si el primero le hubiera dado un cabezazo pues ...


----------



## Escombridos (2 Sep 2022)

Hace falta que vuelvan las ostias a los recreos y la mili obligatoria.
Ya verás cómo aprenden a defenderse igual que aprendieron ha andar y nadar.

Y de las niñas putas y faltas de entendimiento no voy a decir na


----------



## River in the street (2 Sep 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Cuando los chavales puedan votar, ¿a quien lo harán????



Como si los votos fueran a arreglar algo, esto transciende a la estafa de la democracia


----------



## chortinator (2 Sep 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Cuando los chavales puedan votar, ¿a quien lo harán????




Lo tengo claro viendo la vestimenta de maricas que llevan, van a votar al psoe o a podemos, es que la derecha es mala y fassssissssttaaaaaa


Por eso, el video me deja con mal sabor, los menas les tendrian que haber reventado a ostias, para que aprendan la multiculturalidad.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Cuanto más se rían más violencia habrá.
> Pero el mundo da muchas vueltas y cuando las toque a ellas recibir ¿quién podrá evitarlo?



Lo "evitará" el estado esquilmando al trabajador con más impuestos y más chiringuitos.

"Hay mucha violeencia contra las mujeres" > Más presupuesto > Más represión > Más lumpenización > Más violencia > "Necesitamos más programas de integración y de control" (Queremos más pasta para que la rueda siga girando).


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Sep 2022)

6 contra 3 y no hacen amago ni de defenderse...

Paliza a los 3 moronegros, reventar a las mini-chonis a 4 patas y luego tirarlas a los tiburones de Cullera. Iba a quedar un video bastante apañado.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y las tías premiando estos comportamientos, son tan o mas repulsivas que los agresores gratuitos



En mi opinión más, porque si ellas no jijijeasen esos comportamientos, los macarras no actuarían así
(Tampoco digo que se vayan a poner a hablar de filosofía y antropología entre porro y porro, o que ayuden a ancianitas a cruzar la calle, pero si no tuviesen a hordas de niñatas jaleándolos, no aplicarían tanta violencia gratuita contra chavales normales y corrientes).

Además lo terrible es que estas pedorras premian con su actitud a aquellos que se meten con débiles e indefensos. Creo que no se puede ser más miserable.

Tendría algo más de sentido, desde un punto antropológico, que las chicas pinchasen a los malotes para que se metiesen con macarras de su tamaño, o con gente más chunga y peligrosa que ellos, para así "demostrar su valía".

Pero lo terrible es que esas niñatas aplauden la agresión contra débiles.

Recordando a JD Unwin, a esta sociedad nuestra le quedan dos generaciones, como mucho (20 años) hasta ser barridos por otra cultura más fuerte.


----------



## trancos123 (2 Sep 2022)

Si tenéis hijos: Boxeo y BJJ desde pequeños.


----------



## mmm (2 Sep 2022)

Son mujeres


----------



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

Es que hay un factor importante para que eso se de: Familias y redes más o menos extensas como había hace 40, 30, o incluso 20 años.
Ahora mismo la mitad de esos chavales no tiene ni hermanos, ni primos.

El lumpen, en cambio, si tiene extensas redes. Por eso están ganando.
(Bueno, por eso, y por el apoyo incondicional de una parte de instituciones que quieren "integrarlos")

Las instituciones les pagan la manutención en forma de paguitas.
Los chavales más débiles o que pasan de movidas, les temen.
Si se atreven a responder a las agresiones, se les considera racistas, criminales y demás.
Y las crías, para colmo, jaléan y apluaden a los agresores.


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Sep 2022)

Lo más gracioso es que si pasas por ahí, y le metes cuatro guantazos a los abusones,

abren los telediarios con las imágenes de las putillas chillando y con el titular...

"Brutal agresión racista por parte de un simpatizante de xxxxxxx"
(Ponga aquí lo que prefiera, VOX, extrema derecha, antivacunas, etc)

Tenemos lo que nos merecemos, la mayoría de españoles quieren esto.


----------



## opilano (2 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> 6 contra 3 y no hacen amago ni de defenderse...
> 
> Paliza a los 3 moronegros, reventar a las mini-chonis a 4 patas y luego tirarlas a los tiburones de Cullera. Iba a quedar un video bastante apañado.



Moronegros?. Son escoria española.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (2 Sep 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Cuando los chavales puedan votar, ¿a quien lo harán????



Votarán, que es lo único que hace falta para que este sistema liberal que permite que esos monos estén aquí siga funcionando

Todos los votontos hijos de la gran puta son igual de culpables que las putas del vídeo


----------



## MrDanger (2 Sep 2022)

Ellas son unas zorras, está claro. Pero los chavales deberían defenderse, son unos mariconazos. Además son varios, no es que vayan 7 moros contra un chaval. Joder, no tienen sangre en las venas.

El resumen de la juventud española: putas y maricones.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Las mujeres quieren hombres viriles, agresivos y crueles por naturaleza, otra cosa es que intenten controlar sus instintos reproductores pero eso está escrito en el ADN



Pues que no nos carguen a los demás hombres con las consecuencias de elegir con el coño y el cerebro reptiliano.


----------



## ShellShock (2 Sep 2022)

Las hembras siempre se ponen del lado del macho dominante. Está en sus genes, en su instinto. Mojan bragas con el malote, no con el chico bueno y culto.

De toda la vida cuando un pueblo vencía a otro en la guerra, mataba a los hombres y tomaba como concubinas y esclavas a las mujeres, las cuales estaban encantadas de recibir polla de macho malote dominante.

El error es considerar a las hembras iguales y darles voz y voto. Algunas puede que tengan capacidades mentales para ello, pero la mayoría son menores de edad permanentes y como tales han de ser tratadas.


----------



## damevenenooooo (2 Sep 2022)

un twit que te lleva a una web que te lleva a fiusbuk que no he podido verlo al final x q no tngo ninguna de esas mierdas me cago en tus muertos pisaos hijo de la gran cerda peluda en celo.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (2 Sep 2022)

Ellos son mas, que se defiendan, y de paso las hostias que sobren para las que se rien. No son niños de 5 años, ya tiene pelos en los huevos para saber contar. Ademas los que pegan son niñatos, niñatos, no mazados de gimnasio, tienen los brazos de alambre, cualquiera les da un guantazo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (2 Sep 2022)

Lo sorprendente es que siga sorprendiendo. Ellas de hecho perpetran la violencia a través de sus amebas masculinas, siendo que por características físicas tendrían muchas posibilidades de ser masacradas como insectos. La hembra es mucho más agresiva y violenta que el varón, pero escoge estrategias indirectas como el envenenamiento o emplea a sus amebas masculinas para tal fin, con el objeto de no poner en riesgo su integridad física. Por eso es común verlas agrediendo a hombres maniatados, individuos minusvalidos, ancianos indefensos y por supuesto a niños, sus grandes víctimas.


----------



## Charles B. (2 Sep 2022)

O sea, que eres gitano.


----------



## chortinator (2 Sep 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Cuanto más se rían más violencia habrá.
> Pero el mundo da muchas vueltas y cuando las toque a ellas recibir ¿quién podrá evitarlo?



Cuanfo les toqur la culpa sera fel hombre blanco


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Sep 2022)

A los haostiaos les diría que tengan paciencia. En 10 años, si se esfuerzan en la vida y trabajan duro en si mismos podrán desposar a alguna de estas bondadosas princesas cuando ellas dejen de tener la atención de malotes y se hayan puesto finas de drogas, fiestas, abortos, enculadas y demás parafilias. También alimentareis vía impuestos a estos wilsonjosés y a sus 4 hijos. Ánimo, chicos!


----------



## Wojakmanuel (2 Sep 2022)

JIJIJI


----------



## Concursante (2 Sep 2022)

Muchos seres tironucables veo en ese video


----------



## Murnau (2 Sep 2022)

Lo he dicho en el otro hilo, menos fútbol y más flexiones, boxeo y artes marciales. Y mucho más, muuuucho más.


----------



## Covid-8M (2 Sep 2022)

Eso no es nada. Es la tipica demostracion cani de poder en la calle. Se flipa ante los crios y luego le vendra otro 3 o 4 años mayor y le hace lo mismo a el hasta que agache la cabeza. Nada que ver con la delincuencia moronegra de navajazos y lesiones graves


----------



## zirick (2 Sep 2022)

Hasta que un día esa basura humana se encuentra por sorpresa con alguien mucho peor, los revienta a palos, alguno acaba mongolo y luego sale en el noticiero progre de turno que ha sido una agresión fascista.

Pero a mí me nutrirá


----------



## romanillo (2 Sep 2022)

Donde ha sido esto ? 

Los burbujos deberíamos ir creando grupos de contención por ciudades.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Sep 2022)

¿Y cuando esos manden de qué cojones se van a reir? ¿Es que no les da el seso ni para eso? ¿O es que padecen síndrome de Estocolmo?


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> O sea, que eres gitano.



No, no es gitano. Es lo que hacíamos antes.

Ni os dais cuenta de que os han quitado la hombría. Es penoso.


----------



## Helion + (2 Sep 2022)

Después esos mismos serán maltratadores , ellas maltratadas y a tenerles pena


----------



## Ritalapollera (2 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y las tías premiando estos comportamientos, son tan o mas repulsivas que los agresores gratuitos



Son mucho peores ellas, muchísimo peores.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cortijero92 (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



tribalismo y cuchillo al marroncillo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Sep 2022)

opilano dijo:


> Moronegros?. Son escoria española.



Mejor. Todo queda en casa.


----------



## parserito (2 Sep 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Eso no son latinos, son los típicos payos que van de gitanos de toda la vida, muy habituales en nuestras costas levantinas.



ostia, alguien con ojos. Pensé que no aparecería nadie


----------



## Gayolo II (2 Sep 2022)

El que habla tiene acento español, podría ser moroco sacado de su hábitat hace 20 añso


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (2 Sep 2022)

Gayolo II dijo:


> El que habla tiene acento español, podría ser moroco sacado de su hábitat hace 20 añso



Yo le veo más pinta de gipsy compare


----------



## Fra Diavolo (2 Sep 2022)

A ver, que salga un vídeo random de 4 gilipollas abofeteando a un atajo de betas no significa que España esté lleno de moros o canis abusando de españoles de bien.
El abusón sabe de quién puede abusar.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Sep 2022)

Lo que siempre ha pasado, esos retrasados están a tiempo de hacer lo que sus genes les piden, un genocidio moronegro.

Ganar cash sano, armarse, llegar a la política y barrerles


----------



## zeromus44 (2 Sep 2022)

Comentarlo puedo, pero amistosamente ya no lo creo.


----------



## lacg9 (2 Sep 2022)

Como siempre negroides cometiendo actos de violencia
Negroides=colombianos, Venezolanos, cubanos, Dominicanos

Disfruten la alegría caribeña, españoles de mierda


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (2 Sep 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> Como siempre negroides cometiendo actos de violencia
> Negroides=colombianos, Venezolanos, cubanos, Dominicanos
> 
> Disfruten la alegría caribeña, españoles de mierda



Compare pero no lo has escuchado hablar en el vídeo pa ver q son gitanos?¿


----------



## Tzadik (2 Sep 2022)

No saben ni pegar. 


Tienen suerte que no han dado con cualquier chaval con 3 meses de boxeo/muay thai... del primer puñetazo al más grande cae redondo y los otros viendo lo mariconas que son por las formas de pegar, correrían cuál ratas.... 

Lo curioso sería ver la reacción de las niñatas viendo que sus malotes en realidad no lo son tanto


----------



## ElMayoL (2 Sep 2022)

España es invivible. A la basura autóctona ahora hay q sumarle la basura foránea.


----------



## Ritalapollera (2 Sep 2022)

opilano dijo:


> Moronegros?. Son escoria española.



Que te calles SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElMayoL (2 Sep 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Cuando los chavales puedan votar, ¿a quien lo harán????



ATONTAO, SUBNORMAL, VOTONTAZO HIJO DE MIL HIENAS. VOTAR A QUIEN PAYASO? NO HAY QUE VOTAR HAY QUE ACTUAR.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (2 Sep 2022)

El agua moja


----------



## lacg9 (2 Sep 2022)

Paquito Jeffers dijo:


> Compare pero no lo has escuchado hablar en el vídeo pa ver q son gitanos?¿



Españoles siempre defendiendo negros, cuando estos son los que cometen más actos de violencia en su país, son muy masoquistas ustedes, odian a los indios pero estos apenas y cometen actos de violencia, pero si tanto aman a los negros entonces sarna con gusto no pica


----------



## Catalinius (2 Sep 2022)

El perro Sánchez nos ha traído a todos los matones multiculturales que ha encontrado....habría que metérselos en el falcon


----------



## Decipher (2 Sep 2022)

EEEEEEEEHHHH, EEEEEEEEHHHHHHHH, EEEEEEEEHHHHHH


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Sep 2022)

Jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji


----------



## greg_house (2 Sep 2022)

Ya llevamos tiempo con situaciones equivalentes.

El malote, psicopata, maltratador, toxico.... tiene ventaja competitiva en nuestra sociedad. Y ojo, la tiene a nivel de follar, pero tambien laboralmente o socialmente (siempre que no pase de unos limites).

Esta es la España que tenemos.


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (2 Sep 2022)

Pero que betas los chicos que se dejan
Joder yo me iria y regresaba con un martillo


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (2 Sep 2022)

Son probablente moros de segunda generacion agradeciendo las ayudas sociales que han recibido sus padres para residir en España, de ahi que hablen castellano.


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (2 Sep 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> Españoles siempre defendiendo negros, cuando estos son los que cometen más actos de violencia en su país, son muy masoquistas ustedes, odian a los indios pero estos apenas y cometen actos de violencia, pero si tanto aman a los negros entonces sarna con gusto no pica



Tú lo q eres un pendejo compare  , se nota a leguas q los del vídeo ese son gitanos y no son caribeños , sino no hablarían de esa manera q hablan , además los caribeños no son de dar bofetadas ellos son más de machetazos , y claro q en mi caso prefiero más a los negros q a los peruanos o bolivianos q la mayoría son inaguantables y q con un solo cubata de ron ya estáis borrachísimos , aprended a tolerar el alcohol bien panchis


----------



## djvan (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



Veo esto y me cortocircuito.

no sabría a quien inflar a hostias primero ..a los agresores por gentuza , a los agredidos por cobardes de mierda que consienten semejante humillación o a ellas que con sus grabaciones y risitas animan a la agresión y las parece divertido


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Sep 2022)

Que puto asco. Entre todos los podian haber fostiado pero bien


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Sep 2022)

No entiendo como ninguno de ellos sale corriendo cuando el animal empieza a comportarse como tal. Con el primer guantazo hay que huir, ya que el animal seguirá mostrándose de esa forma.

Ojalá pillen a los agresores, al que graba y le peguen un toque a los padres de las tías que se ríen.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (2 Sep 2022)

Los chavales de hoy en día son unos mariconas. No me dan pena ninguna la verdad, tienen superioridad numérica y no hacen ni el amago de defenderse. No me dan pena los cobardes.


----------



## Soy forero (2 Sep 2022)

Me ponen de una mala hostia estos vídeos... Como disfrutaría viendo que alguien saca un subfusil y fríe a balazos a esos hijos de puta y a las zorras que les ríen las gracias tambn


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Sep 2022)

romanillo dijo:


> Donde ha sido esto ?
> 
> Los burbujos deberíamos ir creando grupos de contención por ciudades.



Brutal


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Sep 2022)

Hermano


----------



## SBrixton (2 Sep 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Si esos chavales aprenden, en dos o tres años, se habran mazado y habran aprendido boxeo u otra arte marcial. Y cuando venga alguno de esos mierdecillas abusadores, sera humillado y lo correran a hostias hasta que se cague en las bragas y pida perdon de rodillas. Siempre ha sido asi, betillas.



Eso paso alguna vez en mi colegio en los años 70s y 80s. Hoy dia eso que dices no va ser suficiente. Parece que no acabais de captar lo que hay en el ambiente.


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Sep 2022)

Es lo que tiene enseñar a una generación entera a no defenderse.


----------



## Popuespe (2 Sep 2022)

Hacen falta muchos Kilen Rittenhouse para arreglar este vertedero.


----------



## Sonico (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



Habría que ver a las chicas...


----------



## Pasta (2 Sep 2022)

@GT5 chortinas premiando al ganador.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (2 Sep 2022)

Putas crías, todo son jijji jaja hasta que llegan un día a casa con el ano desgarrado


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (2 Sep 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Eso no son latinos, son los típicos payos que van de gitanos de toda la vida, muy habituales en nuestras costas levantinas.



Ya no se distinge al moronegro del moroñol en esas zonas. Están muy tostados los hijos de puta


----------



## Sr.Earhart (2 Sep 2022)

Tenemos que empezar a enseñar a los niños a defenderse. Hostia que viene, hostia que va. Ni diálogo ni mierdas. Estos mierdas secas sólo entienden su lenguaje.


----------



## espada de madera (2 Sep 2022)

Pues mira, algo bueno tiene la inmigración. Les van a espabilar a hostias, las que no les han dado los padres y buena falta les hacen. Estos en 5 años son expertos en artes marciales/diestros púgiles y sobre todo, con una mala hostia que no veas. Verás que poco les vacilan a estos. De dónde te crees que han sacado los otros la mala hostia. Esto les valdrá no solo para aprender a pelear, sino para espabilar y para aprender a defenderse, en general. Si es que todo lo malo tiene su parte buena.


----------



## Señor Manolo (2 Sep 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> El error es considerar a las hembras iguales y darles voz y voto. Algunas puede que tengan capacidades mentales para ello, pero la mayoría son menores de edad permanentes y como tales han de ser tratadas.



De error nada, oiga. El que lo hizo conocía muy bien a la mujer y sabía lo que se traía entre manos...


----------



## lacg9 (2 Sep 2022)

Paquito Jeffers dijo:


> Tú lo q eres un pendejo compare  , se nota a leguas q los del vídeo ese son gitanos y no son caribeños , sino no hablarían de esa manera q hablan , además los caribeños no son de dar bofetadas ellos son más de machetazos , y claro q en mi caso prefiero más a los negros q a los peruanos o bolivianos q la mayoría son inaguantables y q con un solo cubata de ron ya estáis borrachísimos , aprended a tolerar el alcohol bien panchis



usaste pendejo , colombiano te ofendiste , siempre seras un negroide con poco control de tus impulsos , negroide


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Sep 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando el Estado "cría" a tus hijos en la cultura de la indefensión y el buenismo. Si el gitano/morapio o lo que coño sean se llega a sacar la chorra y fuerza a uno a chupársela, lo hubieran hecho.



romanillo dijo:


> Donde ha sido esto ?
> 
> Los burbujos deberíamos ir creando grupos de contención por ciudades.



Lo veo, si alguien es de Valencia que me dé un toque.


----------



## lacg9 (2 Sep 2022)

Paquito Jeffers dijo:


> Tú lo q eres un pendejo compare  , se nota a leguas q los del vídeo ese son gitanos y no son caribeños , sino no hablarían de esa manera q hablan , además los caribeños no son de dar bofetadas ellos son más de machetazos , y claro q en mi caso prefiero más a los negros q a los peruanos o bolivianos q la mayoría son inaguantables y q con un solo cubata de ron ya estáis borrachísimos , aprended a tolerar el alcohol bien panchis



has visto chinos o tailandeses tolerar el alcohol facilmente no , te odendiste negroide , prefieres a los de tu raza negroide


----------



## lacg9 (2 Sep 2022)

en españa aman mucho a los negros , jajajajaja que bien mas españoles moriran , porque los negros solo traen violencia


----------



## Sputnik (2 Sep 2022)

En los 80-90 ahi se monta un pifostio que tiembla el ministerio.


----------



## Nicors (2 Sep 2022)

La campaña para suceder a la ultraderechista Marine Le Pen empieza en Ceuta


Jordan Bardella, presidente interino del Reagrupamiento Nacional y candidato a sustituir a la líder francesa, viaja a la ciudad autónoma para denunciar el "caos migratorio" a las puertas de Europa




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



Entiendo que solo estais poniendo el video a modo de prueba y no de sorpresa ante la Naturaleza de la mujer y su querencia por el Ganador, el invasor, el exótico, el cruel y el enemigo, no?

La mujer siempre TRAICIONANDO. A su familia, a su Pais, a su marido, a su novio, a su mejor amiga y asi misma.

No hay en la Naturaleza un ser más inválidos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Sep 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Cuanto más se rían más violencia habrá.
> Pero el mundo da muchas vueltas y cuando las toque a ellas recibir ¿quién podrá evitarlo?



No van a recibir nada. Se arrodillaran ante el nuevo ganador, comeran otro tipo de polla y a seguir en el lado ganador y cómodo.

Y todos los nacionalpagafantas olvidarán estos años y les perdonarán gratis la traición


----------



## Pluc (2 Sep 2022)

Ojalá fuera un problema sólo de España... han venido de visita unos familiares que viven fuera y mi "prima" nacida allí de 13 años me cuenta movidas que ni os creeríais. Europa está muerta y enterrada, sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



ESO HA PASADO SIEMPRE

Cuando no habia inmigracion extranjera teniamos la interior, por aqui quienes hacian eso eran los lolailos y los canis del extraradio (hijos de la inmigracion andaluza, extremeña o de otros lugares poco afortunados laboralmente) que atracaban y asaltaban a los chavales locales, les quitaban el reloj, la chaqueta e incluso las bambas (playeras que dicen por otros lados), eso si no te metian una navaja en el cuello o te abofeteaban. En las ferias con autos de choque eran una peste y se pasaban dando palmas rumberas como una especie de bocina de advertencia tribal como si fuese el aviso de una serpiente de cascabel, a la que lo oias el taca taca taca taca mierdoso ese salias corriendo disparado al lado contrario

eso se acabó con la droga, se los cargó a casi todos, los que no acabaron en la carcel, y unos pocos, se casaron, trabajaron e hicieron vida. Al subir el nivel y poder adquisitivo esas acciones y fauna fueron desapareciendo.

Ahora ese rol lo hacen los menas o las bandas latinas. Pero insisto, siempre ha existido

y sí, las churris siempre se mojan las bragas con los malotes


----------



## ShellShock (2 Sep 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> De error nada, oiga. El que lo hizo conocía muy bien a la mujer y sabía lo que se traía entre manos...



Efectivamente. Lo de error va más por nosotros que lo hemos permitido que por "ellos".


----------



## opilano (2 Sep 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Que te calles SUBNORMAL HDLGP
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Son morralla de tu sangre, bufón.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (2 Sep 2022)

Bueno, los chavales han aprendido una buena lección. A la próxima saldrán con navaja, espero.


----------



## espada de madera (2 Sep 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> y si, las churris siempre se mojan las bragas con los malotes



Con el machito, el chulito de la clase y demás, a lo mejor. Pero ¿estos mierdas? Venga no me jodas. Estas niñatas son unas desgraciadas y unas payasas. ¿Quién las ha 'educado'? Bastante razón llevas, pero esto que dices aquí no es aplicable ni pa' Dios.


----------



## opilano (2 Sep 2022)

Te digo lo mismo que al otro deficiente: son morralla de tu sangre, BUFÓN.


----------



## Educo Gratis (2 Sep 2022)

Buen vídeo donde nuevamente podemos analizar ciertos comportamientos y aprender una lección más de defensa personal.

Fijaros que los criminales siempre actuan de la misma manera, primera tantean la situación y poco a poco el nivel de agresión va creciendo. Primero se pone delante a soltar malas palabras, los críos se quedan petrificados, por lo que el moronegro entiende que puede pasar al nivel de agresión física, empieza con un par de tortas inocentes, viendo que los chavales siguen sin hacer mueca alguna de defensa y dando a entender un estado de sumisión total, ya pasa al siguiente nivel que es el de empezar a repartir hostias. 

Solo entonces es cuando a los chavales se les activa el instinto de supervicencia y el cerebro les obliga a huir (ya que no pueden pelear). Pero han tardado muchísimo en llegar a esa conclusión debido al labado de cerebro woke en el que han sido adoctrinados desde pequeños.

Es importante desadoctrinar y educar correctamente a nuestros hijos, no pueden vivir en Disney o lo pagarán caro como estos chavales. Segundo, jamás te quedes impasivo ante una falta de respeto o una agresión, esperando que la otra persona vaya de farol. Ya hemos visto que eso NUNCA ocurre, es simplemente una táctica de reconocimiento por parte del criminal, esta viendo hasta donde puede llegar, y si se lo dejas fácil pues llegará hasta el final.

¿Que podían haber hecho mejor estos chavales? Bueno, me gustaría decir que no andasen sueltos por ahí, son como cervatillos sueltos por una selva llena de cocodrilos, cuando se topen con el depredador se lo comen, como ha pasado aquí. Tienen que entender que la sociedad progre es ahora una selva muy peligrosa. Claro, nosotros no tuvimos este problema cuando teníamos 15 años, pero ahora sí. Van a tener que aprender a tomar consciencia de los peligros antes de que estos lleguen, cuando se acerca chusma, tienes que ponerte defensivo, con vías de escape para correr si es necesario, y por supuesto, a la primera intimidación salir corriendo por patas (teniendo en cuenta que el enfrentamiento fuera perdedor claro).

Seguid viviendo en Disney y lo lamentareis.


----------



## xavik (2 Sep 2022)

Hay 2 hilos con prácticamente el mismo título, lo que es raro siendo un título largo y rebuscado. Es como si se hubiesen dado unas instrucciones y... no, no puede ser.


----------



## 121 (2 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si las hostias fueran a mujeres, el vídeo ya sería primera noticia del telediario y motivo de debate de los "expertos" en Amarroza y La Griso,
> 
> heteropatriarcado y tal.



Te imaginas un vídeo de blanquitos pegando a negros o a mujeres? IMPLOSIONA EL PUTO PAIS y nos clavan otras dos o tres leyes liberticidas y discriminatorias 

Como el que sufre los golpes es un chaval blanco no pasa nada 

INJUSTICIA


----------



## Sardónica (2 Sep 2022)

Desechables. Ellos, ellas y elles.


----------



## Palpatine (2 Sep 2022)

Si no son capaces ellos de defenderse, voy a ir yo a hacerlo ? A ver si asi espabilan !


----------



## Menchi (2 Sep 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Hace falta que vuelvan las ostias a los recreos y la mili obligatoria.
> Ya verás cómo aprenden a defenderse igual que aprendieron ha andar y nadar.
> 
> Y de las niñas putas y faltas de entendimiento no voy a decir na



Viendo lo que se está viendo (este vídeo y el del chaval de 11 años acosado por su clase), lo que hace falta es que los padres tomen conciencia de UNA PUTA VEZ que como no proporcionen a los chavales fortaleza mental y física desde bien jóvenes, los estarán condenando a una vida de acoso y humillación constantes.

Artes marciales, pensamientos positivos de su valor y de lo que son, deportes, vida fuera de las pantallas de los PC y de los móviles, fuera de la influencia de las putas RRSS, no quedarse impávido ante una agresión física o psíquica y saber que tiene que atacar y destruir hasta el tuétano a quien lo haga sea hombre, mujer o animal... todo eso ayudaría a crear una buena conducta ante la vida.

Hay que hacerlos fuertes, tienen que darles las herramientas para convertirse en alguien poderoso. Y esto es algo que no se puede delegar ni en mujeres ni en profesores, porque estos miserables sólo apoyan estos comportamientos cuando el jodido es un chaval blanco y español.

Me estoy poniendo de mala hostia ya, coño. Todo lo que se potencia para los chavales de hoy día es pasotismo, indolencia, culpabilidad y debilidad, un auténtico comportamiento de indefensión aprendida, mientras que a todos los demás colectivos los están convirtiendo en lobos sádicos e hijos de puta que se los comerán como no espabilen.


----------



## jkaza (2 Sep 2022)

Eso responde a la biología y la evolución de las especies.

Imaginaos 2 manadas de animales, lobos o lo que sea, cada una en su propio territorio. Las hembras irían a buscar a los de la manada contraria para atraerlos y provocar el enfrentamiento entre los machos de ambas manadas, y así ellas reproducirse con los vencedores y mejorar la especie.

Lo que pasa es que en Europa poco parece que vaya a mejorar la especie.

Es como Adán y Eva, Eva provocó a Adán para que se enfrentase a Dios... y salió mal.

Los antiguos sabios eran más listos que los giliprogres.


----------



## jkaza (2 Sep 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Hay 2 hilos con prácticamente el mismo título, lo que es raro siendo un título largo y rebuscado. Es como si se hubiesen dado unas instrucciones y... no, no puede ser.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177404



Son trolls a sueldo de las élites


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Te imaginas un vídeo de blanquitos pegando a negros o a mujeres? IMPLOSIONA EL PUTO PAIS y nos clavan otras dos o tres leyes liberticidas y discriminatorias
> 
> Como el que sufre los golpes es un chaval blanco no pasa nada
> 
> INJUSTICIA



La culpa la tienen las charos y pacos hezpañordos que ven la tv,

si manipulan, tergiversan, censuran, etc dependiendo del color de piel, religión o sexo es porque los NPCs lo permiten,

después les enseñas esto y te dicen "son españoles gñe", "es un caso aislado gñe", etc,

tenemos lo que merecemos como sociedad,
a ver si revienta todo.

CUÁNTO PEOR,
MEJOR.


----------



## Cimbrel (2 Sep 2022)

El problema es la indefensión aprendida. Perderle el miedo a recibir hostias es algo que se obtiene mediante la práctica: un chavalito gamer de estos no ha recibido más que collejas en su vida, nada más allá. Si le hubiesen dado 8/10 puñetazos en la cara/sien y viese que al final es eso, que la mayoría no van a llegar a más porque estos cani/mierdecillas no tienen ni idea de pelear, se pondrían las pilas y quizá, sólo quizá, plantarian cara.

Pero el problema primordial aquí es que se trata a todos los individuos, tanto asalvajados como educados, con el mismo rasero y no, eso no debería ser así, la sociedad tiene que ver que existen individuos desestrabilizadores y que es lícito y deseable neutralizarlos usando para ello violencia extrema. Sólo con violencia extrema se puede arreglar ese problema.


----------



## Pasta (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (2 Sep 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Con el machito, el chulito de la clase y demás, a lo mejor. Pero ¿estos mierdas? Venga no me jodas. Estas niñatas son unas desgraciadas y unas payasas. ¿Quién las ha 'educado'? Bastante razón llevas, pero esto que dices aquí no es aplicable ni pa' Dios.




Pues yo veo un monton de nenas de clase media perdiendo el culo por latinitos guaperas de bandas latinas, e 8incluso alguna cagandose de gusto con menas (si, los de la sarna, patinetes electricos de 500 euros y moviles caros), acompañandolos incluso en sus razias por la costa, por ejemplo en Calafell o en Sitges que estan aburridos de ver situaciones de esas

y los chavales de aqui amariconaos hasta las trancas de no atreverse a decirle nada a las nenas "por si me denuncian" y arrearse con algun bicho de esos "por si me hacen daño..."

pues claro que las nenas se mojan con el machito birrioso aunque sea marronoide (es su naturaleza femenina) , es el alfa de la pandillica


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Sep 2022)

Es delator que simpaticéis con los betillas que no reaccionan cuando les meten un sopapo.


----------



## Anonimo23 (2 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No van a recibir nada. Se arrodillaran ante el nuevo ganador, comeran otro tipo de polla y a seguir en el lado ganador y cómodo.
> 
> Y todos los nacionalpagafantas olvidarán estos años y les perdonarán gratis la traición



y tu sigue burlandote de la esvastica

continua

mas subnormal y no naces puto bomer


----------



## Smoker (2 Sep 2022)

Quien tenga hijos lo mejor que hace es meterlo en boxeo y artes marciales. 

No para que sea un chulo pero para que aprenda a pegar


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Sep 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> nosotros no tuvimos este problema cuando teníamos 15 años, pero ahora sí. Van a tener que aprender a tomar consciencia de los peligros antes de que estos lleguen, cuando se acerca chusma, tienes que ponerte defensivo, con vías de escape para correr si es necesario, y por supuesto, a la primera intimidación salir corriendo por patas (teniendo en cuenta que el enfrentamiento fuera perdedor claro).
> 
> Seguid viviendo en Disney y lo lamentareis.



No estoy de acuerdo, no se tu edad, pero los 70, 80 y 90 fueron muy "divertidos" en la calle. Y mas en un barrio obrero.

Del resto, nada que objetar.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (2 Sep 2022)

Más viejo que el cagar. Los chulillos siempre se han exhibido delante de las chicas, para dejar claro quién es quién, y el papel de cada uno.

Las zorras con los malotes y apoyando la extinción de todo lo que signifique civilización. Ahora bien si uno de ellos, hubiera aceptado el reto a hostiarse, se lleva las chicas, que son del último que habla.

Menuda mierda el sexo femenino, cuando veo los telediarios, mandando besitos, al gordito viral acosado, cuando, permitirían que lo mataran en otro contexto.
Los tíos somos basura también, pero ese grado de falsedad e hipocresía es imposible en nuestra naturaleza.
Ésto no es de ahora, yo peino canas, y ya era así en mis tiempos.


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Sep 2022)

Que poca sangre.


----------



## Aeneas (2 Sep 2022)

Dejad a Darwin hacer su trabajo con las chavalas. Porque las siguientes van a ser ellas.


----------



## ErListo (2 Sep 2022)

A ver si rien cuando Mohamed les de dos ostias.


----------



## circodelia2 (2 Sep 2022)

Qué criajas más asquerosas, los malotes parecen hijos de inmigrantes nacidos aquí. 
....


----------



## ironpipo (2 Sep 2022)

Excelente analogía de la situación actual. Nosotros también somos más, millones y aún así aguantamos los abusos y las ostias que cuatro hijos de puta "poderosos" nos meten a diario. 

Encierro ilegal, inflación galopante, sueldos miserables, gasolina, luz, gas, comida por las nubes, prohibido follar, etcétera, y nadie hace nada. 

Los chavales son cobardes y sumisos tal como es la sociedad en la que habitan.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Hay 2 hilos con prácticamente el mismo título, lo que es raro siendo un título largo y rebuscado. Es como si se hubiesen dado unas instrucciones y... no, no puede ser.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177404



Yo he abierto este primer hilo, y luego AzraelI ha ido a rebufo como hace muchas otras veces.
A el tal vez le paguen como CM, a mi ya sabéis que no


----------



## jesus88 (2 Sep 2022)

que gentuza.

merecemos la extincion.


----------



## Destro (2 Sep 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Cuando los chavales puedan votar, ¿a quien lo harán????



Con el nivel de lavado de cerebro que tienen igual votan lo mismo y se ven a los agresores como las víctimas. El nivel borreguil es impresionante. Son muchos años de adoctrinamiento profundo desde edades tempranas.


----------



## Cormac (2 Sep 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, no se tu edad, pero los 70, 80 y 90 fueron muy "divertidos" en la calle. Y mas en un barrio obrero.
> 
> Del resto, nada que objetar.



Así era. A mi Instituto venían gentuza como ésta, que eran novietes de alguna que buscaba a su malita, y para impresionarlas vacilaban a todo el mundo. 
Con 15 años y éstos que eran lumpen, pues estábamos todos acojonados. Nadie les tosía, por miedo a represalias.


----------



## Lagam Bautista (2 Sep 2022)

Por qué no lo mandamos a antonia3, teta5, cutre4 y la secta de forma masiva a sus respectivas webs?.....


----------



## XXavier (2 Sep 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Quien tenga hijos lo mejor que hace es meterlo en boxeo y artes marciales.
> 
> No para que sea un chulo pero para que aprenda a pegar



No sirve de mucho en la calle, donde el estilo es distinto, y muy eficiente. 

Este es el estilo que realmente vale: Un hombre golpea a un sanitario en el metro de Madrid por pedirle que se pusiera la mascarilla


----------



## Destro (2 Sep 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Quien tenga hijos lo mejor que hace es meterlo en boxeo y artes marciales.
> 
> No para que sea un chulo pero para que aprenda a pegar



Eso son mariconadas progres y un negocio. Además practicar boxeo y artes marciales no impide que puedan fostiarle, meterle navajazos, etc.

Yo soy más de tradiciones: enseñar a usar la tradicional honda: puedes mantener la distancia de seguridad y desde ella no veas qué pupa puede hacer. Muchas veces mejor que la fuerza bruta es utilizar la inteligencia y la maña.





Además 100% ecológico y de producción local y nacional 

Los progres quieren que perdamos nuestras tradiciones.

Y si te gusta la electrónica y eres manitas, hacerse una porra eléctrica o algo así. Claro que esto ya no usa elementos nacionales, es casi todo "de importación" (baterías y demás componentes).


----------



## Mentalharm (2 Sep 2022)

Me han pasado cosas parecidas de niño y este video me ha dado una rabia incontenible, y lo de las niñatas más de lo mismo. Por eso cuando veo noticias de mujeres asesinadas a manos de sus novios gitanos/canis no siento NINGUNA LASTIMA


----------



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Entiendo que solo estais poniendo el video *a modo de prueba* y no de sorpresa ante la Naturaleza de la mujer y su querencia por el Ganador, el invasor, el exótico, el cruel y el enemigo, no?



Coño @astur_burbuja , la duda ofende


----------



## Destro (2 Sep 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, no se tu edad, pero los 70, 80 y 90 fueron muy "divertidos" en la calle. Y mas en un barrio obrero.



En los 70 y 80 había delincuentes PERO eran pocos y sobre todo eran NUESTROS DELINCUENTES, era nuestra escoria y teníamos que aguantarnos. La mayor parte además eran drogodependientes, no duraban demasiado. Y por supuesto si hacían algo uno se podía defender y se les podía ajusticiar, mientras que hoy en día nadie hace nada contra los delincuentes, incluso se mofan de la policía y del sistema judicial.

PD: En cierta parte de los 80 ya empezaron las cosas a ir cambiando. Un policía que conocía que era muy bruto, a un detenido que huía y había hecho no recuerdo qué, al correr tras él e ir a detenerlo le doy tal puñetazo que le ocasiono ciertas lesiones y lo degradaron.


----------



## REDDY (2 Sep 2022)

Bah, esas serán chonis o niñatas con el pavo encima que les ponen los malotes.
Ninguna mujer que sea medianamente normal va a apoyar este tipo de actos.
Pero claro, que edad tendrán esas del video? 
15, 16?
Eso ni siquiera son mujeres, son niñas con el pavo encima, a esas edades sí les encantan los malotes.

Por cierto, que poca sangre los del video que se dejan agredir de esa manera, al menos podrían aplicar el dicho "si mueres muere matando".


----------



## Freedomfighter (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...





Mira que he visto vídeos chungos con alta violencia en este foro y fuera, pero este puto vídeo es de los que más mala leche me han dejado, porque resume de forma dramática la grave situación que vivimos de mano de estos putos invasores de mierda a los que hay que responder YA de una puta vez y con el único idioma que conocen esas putas ratas. 



En cuanto a las putitas españolas jijigeantes, solo darle la enhorabuena a sus progenitores por haber tenido la habilidad de educar adecuadamente a las próximas víctimas de violaciones y asesinatos de esos mismos follacabras, espero que cuando eso inevitablemente ocurra no se pongan a llorar demasiado por ello, porque las hostias que les ha faltado a sus hijas se las van a llevar ellos todas.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Sep 2022)

Esto pasa en España pero sobre todo en EEUU


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Sep 2022)

Jajaja si fueran moros se hubieran rebelado. Son españoles con peinados moros


----------



## pamplinero (2 Sep 2022)

La tormenta perfecta:

- Punto 1: Cuando importas violencia de Africa, la jaleas, la mimas y la haces impune.
- Punto 2: Cuando se crian niños de la generacion de cristal y me metes en la cabeza que los del 1 punto son los buenos, son los valientes son sus niños.

Si esta sociedad no despierta, acabaremos mal.


----------



## Destro (2 Sep 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Si esos chavales aprenden, en dos o tres años, se habran mazado y habran aprendido boxeo u otra arte marcial. Y cuando venga alguno de esos mierdecillas abusadores, sera humillado y lo correran a hostias hasta que se cague en las bragas y pida perdon de rodillas. Siempre ha sido asi, betillas.



Espero que no seas un descerebrado de gimnasio dando consejos, sino que simplemente no hayas pensado lo que dices.

Que haya gente a la que le guste "mazarse" o "los mazados" (y/o quieran ser como ellos) me parece muy bien, son los gustos de cada uno y cada uno tiene sus filias, pero como defensa lo veo poco útil y te voy a explicar el porqué.

1/ No puedes competir. Si tienes intereses en algo en la vida o quieres labarate un futuro, no vas a tener el tiempo que tienen los mononeuronas para estar en el gimnasio, y no digamos ya la capacidad que tienen algunos de meterse cualquier sustancia dañina para lograr esos horribles cuerpos de cangrejo. Por ahí no vas a ganar.

2/ Cuando hay contacto puede pasar cualquier cosa, además de que estás al alcande las armas que sabe manejar y/o suele llevar tu enemigo, como por ejm las navajas.

3/ El típico "mazado" suele tener menor resistencia a la hora de correr/etc. Tiene menos capacidad en ese aspecto alguien mazado vs alguien ágil y con menos peso. Un "mazado" en exceso se puede caer redondo en cuanto tenga que correr lo suficiente.

4/ ¿Qué diferencia y hace superior al hombre frente a las bestias? No es el músculo, es la inteligencia.

E inteligencia en este caso es primero intentar evitar ciertos sitios/situaciones, en segundo lugar, usar la argucia y encanto personal (estos dos conceptos son muy amplios, aunque hay gente que no tiene ninguna de esas capacidades y son imanes para atraer a los delincuentes) y, cuando eso no va a funcionar, saber mantener la distancia de seguridad y, si lo deseas, atacar desde ella.

Te voy a poner un ejemplo de nuestra tradición:





Es un producto ecológico de producción local y totalmente nacional, una bonita tradición. Y no veas qué pupa puede hacer, a distancia.

¿Hace falta estar mazado para usarla? No, tan sólo hace falta cierta inteligencia y maña.

Otra posibilidad: si te gusta la electrónica/cacharreo, hacer un aparato que dé descargas. Te puedo decir que con un solo condensador enano, jugando de niño, yo probocaba terror. De un aparto averidado quité los componentes y entre ellos había un condensador, no de los grandes (tendría como 2 cm de largo y medio de ancho). Cargando ese condensador en un segundo con una pila de 9 voltios, no veas qué descarga te pegaba, vamos de dar un brinco; o cuando lo descargabas tocando con ambos extremos algo de metal saltaba una buena chispa. En mi caso era enseñárselo a mi hermana y, aún sin cargarlo, huía despavorida con cara de auténtico horror  A lo que voy con esto es que hacer un aparato que dé una descarga, aún mucho más fuerte, es bien sencillo, además ahí el delincuente en cuanto reciba la primera reaccionará con "YUYU, YUYU, YUYU", creerá que tendrás un arma de alta tecnología que no entenderás, vamos algo así como cuando los españoles llegaron a América y usaron sus armas de fuego.

Para mucha gente hacer un aparato como el anterior es ciencia-ficción, no digamos para los ingenieros suecos del vídeo, pero es bien sencillo, ya ves que con un único y pequeño condensador ya pegabas un brinco. Además es recargable, no es de un único disparo ni tiene componentes que haya que sustituir tras cada disparo como sucede con un táser (que sí dispara a cierta distancia, y de hecho cada disparo tiene un buen coste y necesitas el recambio).

Y esto sólo son ejemplos. Habría muchos más casos donde el uso de la inteligencia es mucho mejor que "mazarse" estúpidamente en un gimnasio. Por cierto en artes marciales y gimnasios no suele haber mucha inteligencia (no se puede generalizar, pero casi todas las personas que he conocido de ese tipo eran extremadamente cortas), incluso mucha de la gente que se realiza esas prácticas son los típicos acomplejados.

Por supuesto la mejor inteligencia sería poner a un gobierno que defendiera a la gente honrada en todos los sentidos y sólo permitiera la inmigración de gente de bien, productiva y necesaria, además de "compatible" con nuestros valores. Y gracias a Dios, como España formó parte de la HISPANIDAD, hay en el mundo de sobra gente de bien que comparte nuestros valores, algo que no tanto le sucede a otras naciones que o no se expandieron como lo hizo la HISPANIDAD (la mayor parte de los países no lo hicieron) o que se expandieron de una forma exclusivamente extractiva de recursos, que es el caso de UK y donde ahora tienen una inmigración de sus ex-colonias que no comparte absolutamente nada con ellos. En el caso de la HISPANIDAD no hubo colonias y se llevó la cultura hispana a esos territorios, el cristianismo y ciertos valores, así como el mestizaje.

Ni que decir tiene que esa inteligencia colectiva ni está ni se espera, la gente es cada vez más estúpida (no sé si porque estos se reproducen más) y está más profundamente manipulada. Entiendo también que los medios de manipulación tienen mucho poder, más aún cuando hay gente que ha estado sometida al adoctrinamiento progre desde niños.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Sep 2022)

Peinado polla.

Pocas veces he contado está historia y por eso sabréis que siempre intento hablar de "clanes" y no de gitanos a secas. A algunos a pesar de sus cosas les admiro y lo tienen difícil salir de su mundo 

Respecto al vídeo:

A mi me pasó con esa edad un rifi rafe con una manada de gitanos, ellas los jaleaban... Eran 7 en total 3 machos 4 hembras. De los machos solo había uno muy gallito lo demás ni hablaban...

Resulta que me robaron pero empuje a uno y levante el puño y salieron corriendo. Me crei un héroe pero es que estaba la policía detrás xD. Curiosamente me tiro lo que me había robado.

Como era al lado de mi casa y ese comportamiento no quería tolerarlo y no era muy tarde, fui a buscar a unos cuantos amigos y nos reunimos 5 para que se fueran de la zona...

Resulta que el cuñado de uno de ellos era un gitano, antaño malote, pero reformado, pero con más pinta de tano que Diego el Cigala....

El cuñado le dijo "porqué no vas tú qué eres gitano y tienes mucha calle" y dijo que si iban con mujeres no era muy buena idea, que si fueran solos que no habría problema.

A lo que me ofrezco a ir con él.

El enseguida supo donde estaban... En un callejón oscuro repartiéndose un botín...

Nos bajamos de la moto y dice

- "este es Mi hermano si le hacéis algo a él es como si me lo hacéis a mi. Iros de aquí ya está bien de ¿Ir de caza?(utilizo una expresión que sabía que conocían que era ir yendo a un barrio o pueblo a pegar y robar o abusar)"

Yo en es momento se me empezó a quitar el cabreo y empecé a cabilar... Pensé que la situación era complicada y que el gitano que me había acompañado era una persona que me estaba ayudando pero que podía tener un buen susto...

Una gitana dijo 
- Yo te conozco y este no es tu hermano es payo además le hemos devuelto lo robado 

Así que mi cerebro hizo "click" y pase en modo defensa, sabía que venia una ensalada de hostias y que lo que debía hacer era aguantar las hasta que un vecino avisará a la policía o bajara.. no podía huir porque el chico gitano había dado la cara por mí y el probablemente se podía meter en un rollo peor incluso que el mío... 

Así que no me quedo otra que actuar 

Me fui hacia ellos y dije :

- Mientras yo viva aquí no voy a permitir que aquí se robe, me da igual que me amenaceis 

(Me preparé...)

Y el amigo gitano dio un paso al frente como reafirmando lo que dije.

Se hizo el puto milagro, uno de los machos se fue.... Otro se apartó . Las gitanas diciendo que tampoco es para ponerse así ...

Hasta que el gitano alfa le dijo al que me acompañaba "no es asunto tuyo" y a mi me dices "tu has tenido un par de huevos, si quieres nos peleamos en este callejón"

Yo miré a mi amigo gitano y asintió para que fuera... Pero luego me hizo un gesto como que no....

Al final le dije que si se quería pelear que fuéramos a la plaza y allí nos peleamos... Las gitanas dijeron venga vámonos , tranquilo no te vamos a hacer nada...

Y ahí quedó la cosa. Los gitanos se fueron, ellas se quedaron por la plaza e incluso hablaron conmigo y decían que le eche huevos que el otro era un capullo y bla bla bla 

_________

Conociendo esto . Si uno de los chavales hubiera hecho frente solo hubiera habido un par de empujones


----------



## Forrajes (2 Sep 2022)

En cuanto tengan la agenda global 2030 a tope (2025 auguro), gente como yo de 38 años vamos a estar preparados para rajar cuellos de esta gentuza, ya que si no tendremos nada y seremos felices. 

Y las falsas banderas como la Kichner o las balas al mierda, tornaran en violencia real. 

El grueso de poblacion machacada estamos entre los 30 y 40.


----------



## Escombridos (2 Sep 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Viendo lo que se está viendo (este vídeo y el del chaval de 11 años acosado por su clase), lo que hace falta es que los padres tomen conciencia de UNA PUTA VEZ que como no proporcionen a los chavales fortaleza mental y física desde bien jóvenes, los estarán condenando a una vida de acoso y humillación constantes.
> 
> Artes marciales, pensamientos positivos de su valor y de lo que son, deportes, vida fuera de las pantallas de los PC y de los móviles, fuera de la influencia de las putas RRSS, no quedarse impávido ante una agresión física o psíquica y saber que tiene que atacar y destruir hasta el tuétano a quien lo haga sea hombre, mujer o animal... todo eso ayudaría a crear una buena conducta ante la vida.
> 
> ...




Si señor, con dos cojones ....


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Sep 2022)

Por eso siempre han preferido a Curro Jiménez que a Federico Modosito.

Es ley de vida.


----------



## Freedomfighter (2 Sep 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Viendo lo que se está viendo (este vídeo y el del chaval de 11 años acosado por su clase), lo que hace falta es que los padres tomen conciencia de UNA PUTA VEZ que como no proporcionen a los chavales fortaleza mental y física desde bien jóvenes, los estarán condenando a una vida de acoso y humillación constantes.
> 
> Artes marciales, pensamientos positivos de su valor y de lo que son, deportes, vida fuera de las pantallas de los PC y de los móviles, fuera de la influencia de las putas RRSS, no quedarse impávido ante una agresión física o psíquica y saber que tiene que atacar y destruir hasta el tuétano a quien lo haga sea hombre, mujer o animal... todo eso ayudaría a crear una buena conducta ante la vida.
> 
> ...



Y lo mimo pensarás que el ADOCTRINAMIENTO al que están sometiendo a nuestros niños y jóvenes es casual, pues me parece una idea estupenda la tuya, pero los que mandan se están encargando de atar todos los cabos y uno de ellos es asegurarse de que nuestros pequeños crecen amariconados y creyendo todos los cuentos giliprogres de la Disney, que por cierto también es suya, junto con el resto de plataformas audiovisuales de Occidente, todo sirve a un plan y a una agenda genocida, eso es lo único que tengo claro, mayormente porque existen demasiadas evidencias de ello por doquier.


----------



## Adrian1 (2 Sep 2022)

El pueblo es lo que mayoritariamente quiere.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Sep 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> y tu sigue burlandote de la esvastica
> 
> continua
> 
> mas subnormal y no naces puto bomer



No se burla de la esvástica, los nacionalpagafantas son esos que dicen proteger la nacion pero detestan al fascismo y se van de copas con Pepe Rojinez y Juan Traidorez


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (2 Sep 2022)

Un sistema obligatorio como las Juventudes Hitlerianas evitaría este tipo de problemas...


----------



## lascanteras723 (2 Sep 2022)

Cuando era chaval 15añero me di cuenta que siempre ligaban más el mismo fenotipo de chico. Tirillas malote con piel morena y cara de tonto gitano wannabe. Daba igual que técnicamente fueras más guapo o más listo alto o fuerte estos siempre eran los agraciados para ellas.
La pena es que esas al acabar la veintena te tiran la caña esperando que accedas a hacerles larva como es mi caso. Yo pasé de alguna que otra pero muchos idiotas acceden.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (2 Sep 2022)

Se está acumulando una enorme cantidad de racismo y misoginia en el remero blanquito medio que terminará en su lenta y total extinción o un estallido violento que traerá cambios sociales chulísimos. Espero que sea lo segundo y poder vivir para verlo.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Sep 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Viendo lo que se está viendo (este vídeo y el del chaval de 11 años acosado por su clase), lo que hace falta es que los padres tomen conciencia de UNA PUTA VEZ que como no proporcionen a los chavales fortaleza mental y física desde bien jóvenes, los estarán condenando a una vida de acoso y humillación constantes.
> 
> Artes marciales, pensamientos positivos de su valor y de lo que son, deportes, vida fuera de las pantallas de los PC y de los móviles, fuera de la influencia de las putas RRSS, no quedarse impávido ante una agresión física o psíquica y saber que tiene que atacar y destruir hasta el tuétano a quien lo haga sea hombre, mujer o animal... todo eso ayudaría a crear una buena conducta ante la vida.
> 
> ...



En el vídeo del principio sólo hay españoles, y ningún blanco (como no podía ser de otro modo).


----------



## ueee3 (2 Sep 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Buen vídeo donde nuevamente podemos analizar ciertos comportamientos y aprender una lección más de defensa personal.
> 
> Fijaros que los criminales siempre actuan de la misma manera, primera tantean la situación y poco a poco el nivel de agresión va creciendo. Primero se pone delante a soltar malas palabras, los críos se quedan petrificados, por lo que el moronegro entiende que puede pasar al nivel de agresión física, empieza con un par de tortas inocentes, viendo que los chavales siguen sin hacer mueca alguna de defensa y dando a entender un estado de sumisión total, ya pasa al siguiente nivel que es el de empezar a repartir hostias.
> 
> ...



Planteas una pregunta:

"¿Que podían haber hecho mejor estos chavales? "

Que tú mismo no respondes. No sé si porque no te atreves.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Yo he abierto este primer hilo, y luego AzraelI ha ido a rebufo como hace muchas otras veces.
> A el tal vez le paguen como CM, a mi ya sabéis que no



Brutal pillada a @Azrael_II (si es verdad que ha abierto un segundo hilo con título casi idéntico).


----------



## ueee3 (2 Sep 2022)

Os lanzo una pregunta: si los chavales agredidos, hubieran reaccionado como todos deseamos y entre todos hubieran dado una paliza a los gilipollas idiotas acosadores... si les hubieran dado una BUENA paliza que se quedan en el suelo temblando o que se largan corriendo de ahí...

¿Qué deberían haber hecho a continuación con las tías?

Es más, si mientras les dieran la paliza, alguna tía se mete por medio intentando parar a alguno, ¿qué deberían haber hecho?


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Sep 2022)

No veo nada en ese video que no pasara en los colegios o en la calle en los ochenta. De hecho la unica diferencia ahora es que eso tambien lo hacian profesores y ahora eso seria impensable.
Joputas abusones y debiles victimas lo ha habido siempre. El bullying no es un invento moderno. Una gran parte del ser humano tiene una tara en el cerebro desde bien pequeños.
Mi opinion es que lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte. Un dia se giran las tornas y el que da es el que recibe. Darwinisimo en estado puro


----------



## silent lurker (2 Sep 2022)

A principios de los 80 en España se actuaba de otra manera.
Me lo contaron de primera mano.
Dando una vuelta, fuera del barrio, canean en la puerta de una bar a unos chavales, les roban y se les ríen en la cara.
Al día siguiente, sin redes sociales ni pollas, aparecen veinte tíos dentro del bar, sólo uno pide un kas de naranja, se bebe la mitad de un trago y le dice al de la barra: " Antes de que me beba el otro medio, dime quienes les pegaron a mis colegas ayer o te reventamos el bar".
Vaya que si apareció el matón, recibió ostias para tres generaciones, se quedó sin dinero, cazadora y pidiendo perdón hasta que se le secó la boca, ¿o fue de las ostias? Quién sabe.
En el bar no chistó ni Dios.

Así era el día a día.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Coño @astur_burbuja , la duda ofende




No dudaba… era comentario retórico. Usted es una eminencia aqui y hay respeto. No somos putos Millennials.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Sep 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> y tu sigue burlandote de la esvastica
> 
> continua
> 
> mas subnormal y no naces puto bomer




Yo me descojono de los nacionalpagafantas. Los que cuando llegue el momento, cero cojones. Porque “ella es española”, “es que Vox es solo el principio, no se puede hacer todo de una”, etc

Por sus “caris” les conoceréis. Tú ya estas calado, Paco.


----------



## silent lurker (2 Sep 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Se está acumulando una enorme cantidad de racismo y misoginia en el remero blanquito medio que terminará en su lenta y total extinción o un estallido violento que traerá cambios sociales chulísimos. Espero que sea lo segundo y poder vivir para verlo.



La B, la B.


----------



## McLovin (2 Sep 2022)

Mirales los blanquitos COBARDES todos con su pelito tipo mena, rapado por detrás y rizado por arriba ....y luego sus ídolos los humillan.... patético.


Los chavales son 6 y no son capaces de plantarle cara a 3 negros-menas (aunque hay 1 que diría que es blanco). Maricas cobardes que solo se preocupan de su pelito, de su ropita, de sus iphonitos y de su instagramito de los cojones. Este es el futuro de España, autóctonos machacados y humillados literalmente por inmigrantes. Tan jóvenes y ya tienen el cerebro podrido por el germen progre del "ningún ser humano es ilegal". Si son bombardeados a diario por la TV con mensajes de que si te enfrentas a alguien que no es de raza blanca, eres un facha de vox, normal que estén amariconados y no muevan ni un dedo cuando los humillan .


Y mientras tanto putillas españolas obsesionadas con follarse a un moro o a un negro, les ríen las gracias y participan en la humillación. Este país no tiene remedio.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



Cuando esas guarras tengan 30 años y estén atiborradas de antidepresivos porque no tienen dinero para formar una familia ni emparejadas con el simio de turno o tenga una vida paco miserable viviendo en una cochera o compartiendo piso ella, el marido moronegro y los churumbeles con otros dos o tres más, ya se tirarán de los pelos pensando en como trataron a esos buenos chavales españoles y que lógicamente cuando acabaron su ingeniería se largaron fuera de ESTE POZO DE MIERDA LLAMADO ESPAÑA QUE NO HA LLEGADO ASÍ DE CASUALIDAD SINO PORQUE SIEMPRE HA SIDO ASÍ Y YA HAN SALIDO 4 MILLONES DESDE EL 2008 Y CADA VEZ ESPAÑA SERÁ MÁS COMO ESE VÍDEO.


----------



## gester (2 Sep 2022)

Seguro que Antonia 3 abre las noticias con esto


----------



## Abc123CBA (2 Sep 2022)

Las mujeres desde luego no son mejores que los onvres esos de ahí.


----------



## Abc123CBA (2 Sep 2022)

gester dijo:


> Seguro que Antonia 3 abre las noticias con esto



Solo le falta cambiar los sexos para que este comentario sea real.


----------



## jorobachov (2 Sep 2022)

Me nutre


----------



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Se está acumulando una enorme cantidad de racismo y misoginia en el remero blanquito medio que terminará en su lenta y total extinción o un estallido violento que traerá cambios sociales chulísimos. Espero que sea lo segundo y poder vivir para verlo.



Francamente, dudo que ese estallido violento, de producirse, termine por generar un cambio.

El cambio va a venir de la decandencia civilizatoria y la sustitución, potenciada por elementos más fuertes, más cohesionados.

Es algo que hemos visto multitud de veces en la historia: Civilizaciones o culturas más o menos cohesionadas y estables, que se degradan y terminan cayendo.

Y el factor determinante no es tanto la aparición de grupos humanos de diferente cultura. Eso es una consecuencia, no una causa en si misma... aunque contribuye, evidentemente.

La principal causa de colapso civilizatorio es, según JD Unwin, la liberalización moral absoluta, especialmente de tipo sexual. 

Cuando te cargas el factor monogamia, y la moral social (sea religiosa, estatal, cultural, racionalista, etc) y lo sustitiyes por el todo vale, es cuando sucede el colapso civilizatorio.

El problema, no obstante es el que se ha señalado aquí muchas veces, y es complejo: La norma las reglas, el digamos, imperativo categórico y la Ley Natural, no es tal porque no es que no sea ya algo que contribuya al equilibrio y a entornos sociales más o menos coherentes... lo que tenemos es un disparate desde todos los puntos de vista.

Teóricamente una sociedad "todo vale" tendría que autoregularse de forma natural. 

Como una especie de "libre mercado" según la concepción clásica de Adam Smith.
Unos tendrían más recursos, otros menos... pero aquí la trampa del postmodernismo es que hay una serie de castas-lumpen que cuentan con más poder y capacidad de acción real, (financiación, y también ¡legitimidad moral forzada y artificial!) que la de los remeros y paganinis a los que 
aun encima, parasitan para poder tener ese poder.

Unos pagan sin rechistar, y callan con miedo quieto, pensando que su legítima preocupación es un delirio.
Los otros en cambio, no hacen nada y cacarean y se envalentonan, y chupan del bote con prepotencia y sin pausa.

Es un completo delirio. No ha sucedido jamás en la historia de una forma tan brutal, rápida y descarada.

El tan cacareado "bien común" les suda los cojones. Es un delirio egocéntrico en un solo sentido y regido por la doble moral salvaje.

Y ojo con toserles y decirles: "Oye que si seguís jaleando el mal nos vamos todos al guano" ni tampoco "eh, que me estás robando el alma y la vida y me estás pegando de puntapiés todo el santo día".

Mucho menos reaccionar violentamente, porque entonces te masacran, y en gran parte, es esto lo que se pretende: dividir a la sociedad entre "hombres de raiz racional y moderna" y "mujeres de raiz veleta y postmoderna".

Por ahí puede venir, tal vez, una reacción, por la incapacidad manifiesta de sostener ese delirio... no tanto por hartazgo y reflexión de los paganinis.

(Evidentemente esto se puede comentar aquí y en pocos sitios más, porque en cuanto lo planteas ya se piensan que tu ideal de sociedad es una especie de mundo cavernícola mezclado con "El cuento de la criada", y es agotador intentar explicar que el mundo es más complejo que una serie de HBO o un pseudo-debate de Twitter)

Y añado (con esto termino): yo no pretendo, ni creo que nadie quiera, jugar a ser profeta, ni tener todas las respuestas. 

Solo se pretende tratar de comprender el mundo, de forma racional y realista, algo que, lamentablemente, para la Charocracia, es pura ciencia-ficción porque no ven más allá de su potorro, su subvención, y su red clientelar-social.

En definitiva, sólo buscan el aplauso idiota y el apoyo sin fisuras, trampeando, mamoneando, a corto plazo, sin buscar ningún tipo de justicia social ni equilibrio ni nada que contribuya, precisamente, a mantener ese bienestar, unaa sociedad estable, cohesionada...

No, nada de eso.
Es un totalitarismo de usar y tirar en dónde hay una parte que siempre pringa


----------



## aron01 (2 Sep 2022)

¿Que las niñatas no son seres de luz y son una panda de bobas babuinas sumisas a los moritos retrasados y niñatos inmaduros que se preocupan de tener buen estatus social frente a al orangután alfa de turno? La realidad no interesa, mejor hablar del timo climático y toros “maltratados”.


----------



## Esparto (2 Sep 2022)

Esto ha sido así de toda la vida. El papel de las adolescentes desde que tengo uso de razón es reirle las gracias al más macarra de su entorno, que ahora parece que coincide que son los moronegros.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



Menudo atajo de maricones. 

Yo me he enfrentado a moros en plena noche con dos cojones aun jugandome mi integridad fisica. 

ES LO QUE TIENE TENER GENETICA CANTABRA CELTIBERA QUE NO ME TOCA LOS COJONES NI DIOS, Y NO ME DEJO DOBLEGAR POR NADIE ANTES PREFIERO MORIR A VERME HUMILLADO POR HEREJES. 

Ya tuve movida hace unos meses con un pagapensiones premium. Pero eso es otra historia. 

De todos modos EL VIDEO ES UN PERFECTO REFLEJO DE LA VIDA. 

1. EL FUERTE SE IMPONE SOBRE EL DEBIL
2. LA HEMBRA SE QUEDA CON EL FUERTE. 

UN VIDEO MARAVILLOSO DIGNO DE NATTIONAL GEOGRAFIC.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Mirales los blanquitos COBARDES todos con su pelito tipo mena, rapado por detrás y rizado por arriba ....y luego sus ídolos los humillan.... patético.
> 
> 
> Los chavales son 6 y no son capaces de plantarle cara a 3 negros-menas (aunque hay 1 que diría que es blanco). Maricas cobardes que solo se preocupan de su pelito, de su ropita, de sus iphonitos y de su instagramito de los cojones. Este es el futuro de España, autóctonos machacados y humillados literalmente por inmigrantes. Tan jóvenes y ya tienen el cerebro podrido por el germen progre del "ningún ser humano es ilegal". Si son bombardeados a diario por la TV con mensajes de que si te enfrentas a alguien que no es de raza blanca, eres un facha de vox, normal que estén amariconados y no muevan ni un dedo cuando los humillan .
> ...



Me acabo de enterar de la que me mola le jijijea a un moroc. HA QUEDADO DESCARTADA DE MIS CANDIDATAS DE IPSOFACTO. 
NO SE QUE COJONES PASA EN ESPAÑA, QUE COJONES LES ENSEÑAN EN CASA, EN LAS ESCUELAS O EN EL PUTO NETFLIX.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Sep 2022)

Escuchame pedazo de subnormal....No me han atracado menas dos veces. 

Tampoco te he contado MIS ULTIMAS aventuras y epopeyas nocturnas GILIPOLLAS como para que VENGAS A HABLAR DE MI VIDA HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA

SALUDOS PEDAZO DE MIERDA.


----------



## Destro (2 Sep 2022)

Ha quedado clarísimo de qué tipo eres  el DESCEREBRADO DE GIMNASIO LLENO DE COMPLEJOS. Y con esto no digo que todo el que esté en un gimnasio sea de ese tipo, pero si gran parte de ellos, y tú clarísimamente estás en ese grupo.

Y en documentales sí he visto a mazados de esos que tú envidias y admiras decir la verdad: es una ESCLAVITUD cuando se llega a cierto nivel, no pueden tener una vida normal, es todo apariencia. Pero nada tú, como no tienes cerebro envidia eso y sueña con eso, acomplejado.

Por cierto precisamente yo soy de cuerpo atlético natural, sin mairconadas de gimnasio.

Los acomplejados suelen estar en los gimnasios a ver si logran lo que la naturaleza no les ha dado y que envidian, y tú envidias mucho a esos mazados, son como dioses para ti 

Esos músculos hipertrofiados hasta lo ridículo me desagradan. En ningún caso deseo destrozar mi cuerpo de esa forma, igual que tampoco lo hago con tatuajes. No deseo parecerme a esos seres, que tú envidias como su fuesen dioses, so acomplejado.

No sé quién ese ese "mc gregor" ni me interesa, que tú te arrodilles ante él, envidies su cuerpo, lo desees (tener ese cuerpo o lo que sea), no me interesa. A ver si lo entiendes: NO todo el mundo DESEA o ENVIDIA lo que TÚ, ACOMPLEJADO.

Ahora mira a ver quién aguanta más corriendo. ¿Has visto a algún mazado de esos ganar carreras de larga distancia?

Y el problema es que los acomplejados que queréis lo QUE NI ES NATURAL ni la NATURALEZA os ha dado, sois mucho de querer más y más y más, porque es lo que vuestro cerebro os pide, sois como las anoréxicas pero a la inversa, y hasta podéis llegar a meteros cualquier mierda de alimentos o cosas aún peores para intentar conseguirlo.

¿Y sabes qué pasa? Que los acomplejados como tú nunca tenéis suficiente, queréis más y más, porque siempre hay otro que ha logrado más y os hace sentir débiles e inferiores  

Y a todo lo anterior se suma el nivel intelectual de los mazados, que suele ser muy corto y tampoco se enriquecen intelectualmente porque están ocupados comiendo lo que no ayuda al cerebro o en el gimnasio.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Sep 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Ha quedado clarísimo de qué tipo eres  el DESCEREBRADO DE GIMNASIO LLENO DE COMPLEJOS. Y con esto no digo que todo el que esté en un gimnasio sea de ese tipo, pero si gran parte de ellos, y tú clarísimamente estás en ese grupo.
> 
> Y en documentales sí he visto a mazados de esos que tú envidias y admiras decir la verdad: es una ESCLAVITUD cuando se llega a cierto nivel, no pueden tener una vida normal, es todo apariencia. Pero nada tú, como no tienes cerebro envidia eso y sueña con eso, acomplejado.
> 
> ...



Lo que tu llamas ESCLAVITUD no es más que; disciplina, constancia, fuerza de voluntad.....ALGO QUE OS FALTA A LOS PUTOS DESECHOS SOCIALES CIERRABARES HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA QUE OS ATIBORRAIS A MCDONALS Y FRITANGA EN BAR PACO 

Sigue CON TU PUTA VIDA DE MIERDA. 

Saludos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Sep 2022)

Mira pedazo de hijo de puta ME SUDA LOS COJONES si te crees o no que trabajo. 

AHORA VETE A TOMAR POR EL PUTO CULO

AL IGNORE HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA RAMERA DE BABILONIA.


----------



## magufone (2 Sep 2022)

De siempre en las peleas de findes, eran las tias las que provocaban en numerosas veces...
Las pocas que se salvan lo hacen porque tienen buen corazon (pocas, las hay), y eso les reprime de ciertas cosas... El resto, nada nuevo,nada


----------



## BananeroGrone (2 Sep 2022)

El pueblo español conquisto y colonizo un continente sin apenas mujeres. me extraña y me preocupa mucho la situación actual, lo que se permite se repite. educad y preparad a los hijos varones para que afronten el infierno que se viene.

_La fuerza bruta ha resuelto más conflictos en la historia que cualquier otro factor. La opinión contraria que la violencia no resuelve nada son sueños de opio, y nada más. La gente que olvida eso, siempre sufre. _


----------



## Visilleras (2 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Mirales los blanquitos COBARDES todos con su pelito tipo mena, rapado por detrás y rizado por arriba ....y luego sus ídolos los humillan.... patético.
> 
> 
> Los chavales son 6 y no son capaces de plantarle cara a 3 negros-menas (aunque hay 1 que diría que es blanco). Maricas cobardes que solo se preocupan de su pelito, de su ropita, de sus iphonitos y de su instagramito de los cojones. Este es el futuro de España, autóctonos machacados y humillados literalmente por inmigrantes. Tan jóvenes y ya tienen el cerebro podrido por el germen progre del "ningún ser humano es ilegal". Si son bombardeados a diario por la TV con mensajes de que si te enfrentas a alguien que no es de raza blanca, eres un facha de vox, normal que estén amariconados y no muevan ni un dedo cuando los humillan .
> ...



Pero es que no tiene remedio por lo que acabo de comentar en este hilo en mi anterior mensaje sobre JD Unwin

Se trata de los prolegómenos de un colapso social. Y por colapso me refiero a que, probablemente, llegará un momento, en que esta "sociedad" sea sustituida por otra con valores más fuertes.

El Islam es el que tiene todas las papeletas para triunfar. Por desgracia.

No obstante creo que es la primera vez en la historia en que una parte de la sociedad (lo-social-multicultural-doble-moral) cuenta con tanto poder, y la primera vez, que, aún encima, consigue su financiación de los estertores y restos de la sociedad en su conjunto.

El victimismo es tan rentable que da asco.

Y no hay una reacción, al menos por el momento, por parte de aquellos que son esquilmados y puteados.

Mientras tanto, un sector de multiculturales, aliadas y redes clientelares "del bien postmoderno", disfrutan de la fiesta.

El callado remero, paga la misma, todos los días, pero no entra en esa fiesta, porque se lo prohíben...

Cuando es él el que la paga.

Es completamente obsceno.
El hombre del montón está financiando (quiera o no) su asesinato, lento y macabro.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (2 Sep 2022)

Comentemos amistosamente ....


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (2 Sep 2022)

BananeroGrone dijo:


> _La fuerza bruta ha resuelto más conflictos en la historia que cualquier otro factor. La opinión contraria que la violencia no resuelve nada son sueños de opio, y nada más. La gente que olvida eso, siempre sufre. _



Me gusta más la cita del libro:
La violencia, la fuerza bruta, han resuelto más situaciones en la historia que cualquier otro medio, y toda opinión contraria es, simplemente, la peor versión de confundir los deseos con la realidad. Quienes han olvidado esa verdad básica, siempre lo han pagado con la vida y la libertad.


----------



## Anonimo23 (2 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Yo me descojono de los nacionalpagafantas. Los que cuando llegue el momento, cero cojones. Porque “ella es española”, “es que Vox es solo el principio, no se puede hacer todo de una”, etc
> 
> Por sus “caris” les conoceréis. Tú ya estas calado, Paco.



madre mia estás tarado perdido

los boomers sois basura tontisima no hay remedio


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Sep 2022)

No ven el peligro, no saben de la vida.


----------



## JessRex (2 Sep 2022)

*ESTA ES LA SOCIEDAD CREADA DESDE 1945 . 

NO IMAGINO A ESOS MIERDAS DE MONOS HACER ESO A NIÑOS DE LAS JUVENTUDES HITLERIANAS . HABRIAN SIDO REVENTADOS SIN PIEDAD FANATICAMENTE ELLOS Y SUS PUTAS LUMIS QUE SE RIEN.*


----------



## qbit (2 Sep 2022)

Mejor. Les han vacunado contra el multiculturalismo y el feminismo. A esos les han espabilado ya, no como a las putas mierdas de sus padres, que han tragado progremierdismo y son los culpables de esa situación.


----------



## empepinado (2 Sep 2022)

Marronidos y tal


----------



## Seagrams (2 Sep 2022)

Les está bien merecido por carecer de pelotas. 

La vida real es esto.


----------



## opilano (2 Sep 2022)

Los bofetones que reciben los eunucos españoles son pura metáfora.


----------



## Seagrams (2 Sep 2022)

La culpa es de los padres, que los educan como a maricones


----------



## espada de madera (2 Sep 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Es delator que simpaticéis con los betillas que no reaccionan cuando les meten un sopapo.



Si juega la selección española y eres español pues tendrás que ir con España, no vas a ir ahora con Argelia ni con Marruecos, eso sí que es de maricones. ¿O es que eres catalán? Tenemos mejor equipo y si se hacen las cosas bien se puede ganar de sobra, ¿no has visto a los otros?, pero si no tienen ni media hostia, lo que pasa es que le han echado más cojones. De no sudar la camiseta no se les puede acusar, no veas cómo corrían, pero han hecho una mierda de partido, eso sí que no te va a discutir nadie. Qué cojones, pero si no han jugado, hostias, ¡si es que no han jugao! Aquí hace falta un cambio pero radical. Lo primero el entrenador a la puta calle. El lunes a las 7 la mañana me cago en Dios.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Sep 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> No te preocupes, tarde o temprano esas guarrillas tendrán lo que se merecen...y ellos tres cuartos de lo mismo




Claro que sí guapi


Id preparando vaselina, MARICONES


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Sep 2022)

Josillo dijo:


> Vaya esto no sale en las noticias.
> 
> Las mujeres desde pequeñas quieren al malote y gamberro. Luego pasa lo que pasa : las matan, violan, las pegan.....que hubieran elegido algún chico de los que son agredidos pero claro son buenas personas.
> 
> ...




No, los chicos agredidos no son buenas personas. Son COBARDES, como todos vosotros


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Las mujeres quieren hombres viriles, agresivos y crueles por naturaleza, otra cosa es que intenten controlar sus instintos reproductores pero eso está escrito en el ADN





Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.

Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...

Los hombres con testo, sobre todo los tíos buenorros viriles, suelen ser ositos de peluche con las mujeres y bestias pardas psicópatas con cualquiera que les toque los guebos...

Os informo de estas cosas porque, al ser todos los que pululais por aquí INCELS acomplejados y, por ende, misóginos, pues no entendéis ni vuestra propia "naturaleza"

De nada guapis


----------



## espada de madera (2 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Vamos, que eres más tonta que un bocao en la polla.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (2 Sep 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Vamos, que eres más tonta que un bocao en la polla.




Incel nuncafoller detected


Ánimo


----------



## espada de madera (2 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> ositos de peluche con las mujeres y bestias pardas psicópatas con cualquiera que les toque los guebos...



El osito boxeador, no te jode. Será gilipollas.



xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer
> Os informo de estas cosas
> De nada guapis



Tú lo que eres es una payasa y una tocapelotas intentando llamar la atención que nunca tendrás. Venga a tomar por culo al ignore, subnormal.


----------



## JessRex (3 Sep 2022)

*SIGO ESPERANDO QUE ALGÚN CASPOSO DE VOX O PIOJOSO DE PODEMOS ME DIGA SI CREÉIS QUE ESTOS ORCOS MARRONES HABRÍAN PODIDO HACER ESO CON NIÑOS DE LAS JUVENTUDES HITLERIANAS EN LOS AÑOS 30 Y 40 . GRACIAS .*


----------



## Smoker (3 Sep 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No sirve de mucho en la calle, donde el estilo es distinto, y muy eficiente.
> 
> Este es el estilo que realmente vale: Un hombre golpea a un sanitario en el metro de Madrid por pedirle que se pusiera la mascarilla



Kravmaga el que quieras que seas más efectivo


----------



## Pitt o vello (3 Sep 2022)

Los de siempre haciendo lo de siempre. Los marrones de mierda


----------



## buhoner0 (3 Sep 2022)

asi esos chavales se espabilan, a ver si a base de ostias levantan el pais.


----------



## RDMS (3 Sep 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Pobres chavales... Es lo que tiene que te crien viendo Disney



Unos se criaron con Disney los otros con hambre


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Os lanzo una pregunta: si los chavales agredidos, hubieran reaccionado como todos deseamos y entre todos hubieran dado una paliza a los gilipollas idiotas acosadores... si les hubieran dado una BUENA paliza que se quedan en el suelo temblando o que se largan corriendo de ahí...
> 
> ¿Qué deberían haber hecho a continuación con las tías?
> 
> Es más, si mientras les dieran la paliza, alguna tía se mete por medio intentando parar a alguno, ¿qué deberían haber hecho?



Violarla y matarla


----------



## JessRex (3 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Os lanzo una pregunta: si los chavales agredidos, hubieran reaccionado como todos deseamos y entre todos hubieran dado una paliza a los gilipollas idiotas acosadores... si les hubieran dado una BUENA paliza que se quedan en el suelo temblando o que se largan corriendo de ahí...
> 
> ¿Qué deberían haber hecho a continuación con las tías?
> 
> Es más, si mientras les dieran la paliza, alguna tía se mete por medio intentando parar a alguno, ¿qué deberían haber hecho?



*LA VIOLENCIA NO ENTIENDE DE GENEROS Y LA JUSTICIA TAMPOCO. ESAS PUTAS MERECEN LO MISMO QUE ELLOS , GOLPES Y MÁS GOLPES.*


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Sep 2022)

Forrajes dijo:


> En cuanto tengan la agenda global 2030 a tope (2025 auguro), gente como yo de 38 años vamos a estar preparados para rajar cuellos de esta gentuza, ya que si no tendremos nada y seremos felices.
> 
> Y las falsas banderas como la Kichner o las balas al mierda, tornaran en violencia real.
> 
> El grueso de poblacion machacada estamos entre los 30 y 40.



Yo estoy deseando matar


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas ESCLAVITUD no es más que; disciplina, constancia, fuerza de voluntad.....ALGO QUE OS FALTA A LOS PUTOS DESECHOS SOCIALES CIERRABARES HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA QUE OS ATIBORRAIS A MCDONALS Y FRITANGA EN BAR PACO



La disciplina yo la uso para alcanzar otras cosas personales intelectuales, los pobres acomplejados la usáis para intentar curar vuestro complejo sin conseguirlo, sólo lo aumentáis porque como las anoréxicas nunca estáis satisfechos y vuestro complejo puede más que vuestra voluntad.



TomásPlatz dijo:


> ... QUE OS ATIBORRAIS A MCDONALS Y FRITANGA EN BAR PACO



No piso ninguno de los establecimientos que has citado  Ahora tampoco me dedico a comer mierdas de polvos, exceso de proteína y poca grasa/aceite, como hacéis vostros para perseguir esos horribles cuerpos de cangrejo que tanto admiráis y deseáis.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas ESCLAVITUD ...



Sí, mirad la foto de su perfil:





Ese cuerpo es lo que envidia este tarado 
Imaginad cómo quedaría el de la foto en un carrera de buena longitud.
Cómo no vas a estar el mundo como está con tantos tarados.

Y me parece muy bien que seas un fetichista de esos cuerpos horribles con músculos tan hipertrofiados, pero no me hagas creer que eso es algo positivo o que la mayoría envidia. A ver si lo entiendes sólo lo envidian cuatro deportitastas y luego los acomplejados como tú que tienen cuerpos que de forma natural ellos mismos ven como "cuerpo-escombro" como a vosotros os gusta decir, y pretenden arreglarlo con gimnasio y potingues sin estar nunca satisfechos porque lo más grave en esos casos no es el cuerpo, es el cerbro, y eso sí que no tiene arreglo, el gimnasio no ayuda sino lo contrario.


----------



## Cicciolino (3 Sep 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Si juega la selección española y eres español pues tendrás que ir con España, no vas a ir ahora con Argelia ni con Marruecos, eso sí que es de maricones. ¿O es que eres catalán? Tenemos mejor equipo y si se hacen las cosas bien se puede ganar de sobra, ¿no has visto a los otros?, pero si no tienen ni media hostia, lo que pasa es que le han echado más cojones. De no sudar la camiseta no se les puede acusar, no veas cómo corrían, pero han hecho una mierda de partido, eso sí que no te va a discutir nadie. Qué cojones, pero si no han jugado, hostias, ¡si es que no han jugao! Aquí hace falta un cambio pero radical. Lo primero el entrenador a la puta calle. El lunes a las 7 la mañana me cago en Dios.



♫♪♪ Emooooo benííííííííoh

a envorraxarnosssssss

el resultadooooo nos da iguaaaaaaaaaaaaal. ♫♪♪


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Sep 2022)

Ellas siempre apuestan por caballo ganador.

No se van a ir con el pringao collejeado...

Esto es así desde el inicio de los tiempos...

Está grabado en el código genético, y los instintos.


----------



## OYeah (3 Sep 2022)

Quisiera decir aqui algo importante sobre lo que se deberia abrir hilo y ponerle chicheta, yo lo repeti varias veces pero ni caso, que lo haga otro:

-EL MUNDO DEPENDE DE LA ACTITUD DE LAS MUJERES. 

Lo cantaba Jim Morrison hace medio siglo, pero no hay manera. Mientras las mujeres valoren y le hagan gracias a ese comportamiento agresivo, no hay nada que hacer, se seguira dando. Pues en casi todo lo que piensa un hombre hasta los 40 es en la validacion de las feminas.

Si en esa misma escena las japutas que rien ese comportamiento se hubieran enfadado y dado la vuelta y montado un pollo a sus colegas/novietes, estos no lo harian. Pero se las deja dar rienda suelta a sus instintos mas primarios, que son los de disfrutar con la exhibicion de Poder. De cualquier manera, justificada o injustificadamente, pero que se demuestre Poder.

Hoy en dia los padres (madres) educan muy mal a sus hijas. Lo del bullying del chaval ese es mas de lo mismo, casi todas eran crias.


----------



## Educo Gratis (3 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Planteas una pregunta:
> 
> "¿Que podían haber hecho mejor estos chavales? "
> 
> Que tú mismo no respondes. No sé si porque no te atreves.



Ya lo he explicado pero tu nula comprensión lectora te impide entenderlo. Te lo resumiré: 1- No andar solos por ahí hasta que no hayas crecido y mazado lo suficiente como para poder tumbar a un fumeta de 60 quilos. 2- Abrir los ojos, despertar de Disney y entender los peligros de la sociedad en la que vivimos. 3- En una situación así, evitar siquiera el contacto verbal y huir rápido, desde un inicio.


----------



## AEM (3 Sep 2022)

Naturaleza femenina 
Luego ellas te llamarán poco hombre si no te juegas la vida para salvarlas cuando esos mismos las agredan a ellas


----------



## Educo Gratis (3 Sep 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, no se tu edad, pero los 70, 80 y 90 fueron muy "divertidos" en la calle. Y mas en un barrio obrero.
> 
> Del resto, nada que objetar.



Cuando era niño toda esa mierda de la heroina y demás movidas ya se había acabado. Pero fue justo antes del inicio de la importación masiva de criminales tercermundistas. Por lo que sí, no tuve ningún problema de pequeño, la vida era maravillosa, segura y próspera. De más atrás no puedo hablar.


----------



## astur_burbuja (3 Sep 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> madre mia estás tarado perdido
> 
> los boomers sois basura tontisima no hay remedio



“Boomer”, una palabra muy española para que la diga nacionalpagafantas de postín como tú

Soy basura? Ven a a echarme, hijo de la gran puta. A ti y a todos los mierdas como tú os llevo esperando hace mucho tiempo cada dia cuando salgo a la calle. Que ganas de que alguno cruce la linea…


----------



## vanderwilde (3 Sep 2022)

Como para que se diga que no los tienen amariconados.


----------



## seyra15081972 (3 Sep 2022)

Cuando los Latin les den de ostias a las lumpen, que no vengan con que machismo que si violencia de género ni ostias, que hubieran escogido mejor


----------



## Survivor101 (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Das el perfil de dominatrix ligeramente progre y feminista.

Realmente hay de todo, no todos los buenorros viriles somos ositos con las mujeres y si lo somos, solo es con las damas que merecen la pena, no con todas las mujeres.


----------



## Guano For Life (3 Sep 2022)

Una de las señas más claras del grado de derroición y putrefacción de la sociedad española, es la cantidad de padres que no han sabido enseñar a sus hijas para que eviten a la moronegrada y demás fauna invasora


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Sep 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Unos se criaron con Disney los otros con hambre



No me jodas. Esos se han criado con Disney igualmente y dudo mucho que hayan pasado hambre.
No conozco ningún hispano jovencito que haya nacido en su tierra.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Las mujeres no. Las taradas.
Luego acabáis en una cuneta o en silla de ruedas de una paliza y ahí sí, es culpa de todos los hombres.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Sep 2022)

Esos chavales sentados ahí todos con la misma ropa son el doble o triple que los 2 gilipollas que los agreden...No entiendo por qué no se defienden...o dicen que van a llamar a la policía.

Las tipas que se rien deberían ser denunciadas por cómplices.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> JAJAJAJJA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cierto, a la par de este comentario. Conviene recordar cómo los homosexuales jijijean a estas bestias.

Luego nos parece extraño que los homosexuales quieran importar gente que les cuelga de grúas.


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Sep 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Sí, mirad la foto de su perfil:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177910
> 
> Ese cuerpo es lo que envidia este tarado
> ...



Es una obra de arte subnormal, pero los catetos analfabetos no entendéis de expresiones artísticas.


----------



## Kluster (3 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si las hostias fueran a mujeres, el vídeo ya sería primera noticia del telediario y motivo de debate de los "expertos" en Amarroza y La Griso,



Cosas como esta son las que demuestran que todo eso de la violencia machista, el patriarcado y demás son argumentos vacíos, sin ningún sentido. Las feministas se quejan de eso como podrían quejarse de que cuando llueve se mojan, sólo para ser el centro de atención y hacerse las víctimas. Luego las ves jijijeando cuando un malote random le palmea la cara a un pobre chaval y ya te queda claro como piensan en realidad.

Un chulo dominante le palmea la cara a su novia y esta se calla la boca, porque la mujer es débil con el fuerte (por eso los grandes poderes financieros están tan interesados en feminizar la sociedad). Luego usan el comodín de la violencia de género para denunciar a un pobre calzonazos y arruinarle la vida. Y el estado avalando todo este caos con sus leyes de mierda y encima lo llaman "progreso".


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Sep 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Sí, mirad la foto de su perfil:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177910
> 
> Ese cuerpo es lo que envidia este tarado
> ...



Es que menudo subnormal, este domingo tengo CHEAT MEAL y puedo comer lo que me salga de la polla, helado incluido. 

El culturismo es vida


----------



## moritobelo (3 Sep 2022)

Tipico hilo de burbuja. No son latinos ni moros, son españoles sacudiendo a otros españoles... pero eso os da igual, hay que echar mierda siempre a lo mismo...

Que pesaos sois


----------



## moritobelo (3 Sep 2022)

Forrajes dijo:


> En cuanto tengan la agenda global 2030 a tope (2025 auguro), gente como yo de 38 años vamos a estar preparados para rajar cuellos de esta gentuza, ya que si no tendremos nada y seremos felices.
> 
> Y las falsas banderas como la Kichner o las balas al mierda, tornaran en violencia real.
> 
> El grueso de poblacion machacada estamos entre los 30 y 40.



Siempre estais con las mismas tontadas... En 2030 habras puesto similares comentarios en el foro unas 90.000 veces ya...


----------



## Javito Putero (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> No, los chicos agredidos no son buenas personas. Son COBARDES, como todos vosotros



confundes el cagao con las temporas, eres una puta y una subnormal.


----------



## espada de madera (3 Sep 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Tipico hilo de burbuja. No son latinos ni moros, son españoles sacudiendo a otros españoles... pero eso os da igual, hay que echar mierda siempre a lo mismo...
> 
> Que pesaos sois



A los del 'son igual de españoles que tú', o 'tú también eres medio moro' hay que pisaros la cabeza los primeros. Decís esas gilipolleces y luego no queréis que os peguen, eso sí que es de maricones y sobre todo de gentuza. Incitar a la violencia eso sí que es delito, desgraciado, que eres un desgraciado. Y luego que no queréis violencia. Pero será hijo de la gran puta. Los cojones os váis a ir ded rositas, so sorbelefas, que eres un sorbelefas. ¡Qué asco dáis, me cago en Dios! Pero qué hijo de puta eres.


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Sep 2022)

Me levanto y le meto un cabezazo que lo visto de torero


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (3 Sep 2022)

Me importa un carajo los españoles, los invasores y la purria diversa.

Me suda tres cojones España, que os den por culo españoles sociales, peperos, podemitas


----------



## ENRABATOR (3 Sep 2022)

Si yo fuera familiar de alguno de ellos ya habria dado un batazo en la cabeza a alguno de esos niñatos, y si fueran menores, entonces contrataria quien lo hiciera por mi


----------



## espada de madera (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer,
> Los hombres con testo, sobre todo los tíos buenorros viriles, suelen ser ositos de peluche con las mujeres
> Os informo
> De nada guapis





Javito Putero dijo:


> confundes el cagao con las temporas, eres una puta y una subnormal.



No es una mujer, una mujer no habla así ni dice esas tonterías aunque muy tío ya hemos visto que tampoco es. Una puta y una subnormal o las más barriobajera de las chonis ni la más desquiciada de las retrasadas mentales que compite con cientos de taradas por llamar la atención a la desesperada es tan gilipollas ni dice esas chorradas, ni siquiera en internet.

¿A qué mujer has visto tú hablar así? Ahora va a querer una mujer un osito de peluche ni hostias, como no sea una zorra para sacarle el dinero o un maricón de albercas que va por ahí esccribiendo esas gilipolleces. Lo que has oído son campanas y no sabes ni dónde, so payaso. Seas lo que seas, que Dios te acoja en su seno allí en el ignore donde podrás leer algún libro ya que no sales a la calle a que te de un poco el aire para que espabiles. Tú que cojones vas a ser mujer, mamarracho.


----------



## moritobelo (3 Sep 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A los del 'son igual de españoles que tú', o 'tú también eres medio moro' hay que pisaros la cabeza los primeros. Decís esas gilipolleces y luego no queréis que os peguen, eso sí que es de maricones y sobre todo de gentuza. Incitar a la violencia eso sí que es de mi yaito, desgraciado, que eres un desgraciado. Y luego que no queréis violencia. Pero será hijo de la gran puta. Los cojones os váis a ir ded rositas, so sorbelefas, que eres un sorbelefas. ¡Qué asco dáis, me cago en Dios! Pero qué hijo de puta eres.



No te alteres tanto, que se te va correr el rimmel. 

Y Y no defiendo la agresion, solo digo que es cosa de españoles ,ni hay menas ni hay latinos. Y eso es un hecho.Aunque no te guste...


----------



## Demodé (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Espartano27 (3 Sep 2022)

Brutal las chortinas diciendo como corren que maricones jijiji


----------



## espada de madera (3 Sep 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> No te alteres tanto, que se te va correr el rimmel.
> 
> Y Y no defiendo la agresion, solo digo que es cosa de españoles ,ni hay menas ni hay latinos. Y eso es un hecho.Aunque no te guste...



Provocando y luego 'no quiero violencia' y 'como me pegues te denuncio'. Todavía estoy esperando a que me venga la denuncia, so payaso. Os da vergüenza ir ni a comisaría porque sabéis que en el fondo os lo habéis ganado, por eso no tenéis luego cojones ni a denunciar, so mierdas, de la vergüenza que os da.

Ah, y he escrito 'incitar a la violencia eso sí que es delito'
¿Para que editas lo que he escrito? ¿'incitar a la violencia es de mi yaito'? ¿Eso qué cojones es? ¿Eres subnormal?

jijiji jijijiji

Menudo gilipollas estás hecho.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> No es una mujer, una mujer no habla así ni dice esas tonterías aunque muy tío ya hemos visto que tampoco es. Una puta y una subnormal o las más barriobajera de las chonis ni la más desquiciada de las retrasadas mentales que compite con cientos de taradas por llamar la atención a la desesperada es tan gilipollas ni dice esas chorradas, ni siquiera en internet.
> 
> ¿A qué mujer has visto tú hablar así? Ahora va a querer una mujer un osito de peluche ni hostias, como no sea una zorra para sacarle el dinero o un maricón de albercas que va por ahí esccribiendo esas gilipolleces. Lo que has oído son campanas y no sabes ni dónde, so payaso. Seas lo que seas, que Dios te acoja en su seno allí en el ignore donde podrás leer algún libro ya que no sales a la calle a que te de un poco el aire para que espabiles. Tú que cojones vas a ser mujer, mamarracho.




Que te acuestes

Fracaloser de la vida


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Das el perfil de dominatrix ligeramente progre y feminista.
> 
> Realmente hay de todo, no todos los buenorros viriles somos ositos con las mujeres y si lo somos, solo es con las damas que merecen la pena, no con todas las mujeres.




Entonces, dices que eres un tío buenorro viril de esos?...

Internet y sus películas....


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Tipico hilo de burbuja. No son latinos ni moros, son españoles sacudiendo a otros españoles... pero eso os da igual, hay que echar mierda siempre a lo mismo...
> 
> Que pesaos sois





Ej que si se autoconvencen de que los apalizadores son moronegros, no se sienten tan MARICONES...

Es lo que tiene ser MARICON


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Jódete, me alegro de que te haya escocido.
> Cuando te aburras te lo lees otra vez, aunque mejor te lees La Pasión Turca, aver si así te enteras de algo, si no eres capaz de leer un libro entero, pues vuelves a ver Grease, subnormal.




Que me comas el coño


Pajillero acomplejado muertoenvida


----------



## Progretón (3 Sep 2022)

Y es aquí donde se ven los resultados de toda esa bazofia de "educacación en valores" que se imparte en los colegios e institutos. Quienes se lo creen, amariconados; las ratas impermeables a esa mierda, creciditas; y ellas, como siempre, a lo suyo: egoísmo, cinismo y estrechez de miras, todo ello aderezado con jijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji a granel.


----------



## Anonimo23 (3 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> “Boomer”, una palabra muy española para que la diga nacionalpagafantas de postín como tú
> 
> Soy basura? Ven a a echarme, hijo de la gran puta. A ti y a todos los mierdas como tú os llevo esperando hace mucho tiempo cada dia cuando salgo a la calle. Que ganas de que alguno cruce la linea…



nacional pagafantas de que macho?

vale te voy a dejar porque ya me he dado cuenta de que eres un tarado del copon


----------



## Chulita (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Exacto. Los hombres viriles no critican a las mujeres ni lloriquean hablando de charos. Solo los feos incels lo hacen. Esto es LEY.


----------



## Diablo (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Tú eres una zorra sin más 

Al ignore retrasada


----------



## Boba Fet II (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Ositos de peluche con las mujeres dice esta desequilibrada.En cualquier pais el 90% de las mujeres asesinadas y apalizadas lo son por ese tipo de hombres tan "viriles" que tanto os gustan a las españordas subhumanas de tu tipo.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Ositos de peluche con las mujeres dice esta desequilibrada.En cualquier pais el 90% de las mujeres asesinadas y apalizadas lo son por ese tipo de hombres tan "viriles" que tanto os gustan a las españordas subhumanas de tu tipo.




Claro que sí guapi

Duerme tranquilo


----------



## pepecling (3 Sep 2022)

Celebraré lo que les pase a esas "chicas" en los años venideros.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Sep 2022)

En serio, ¿después de haber visto este vídeo, de CHORTINAS RIÉNDOSE DE UNOS CHAVALES porque unos SUBHUMANOS LOS AMENAZAN, no os dais cuenta de que la ÚNICA solución para este pútrido continente es que Rusia lo invada y establezca dictaduras militares BRVTALES Y FÉRREAS, dirigidas con MANO DE HIERRO desde Moscú, y supervisadas CON MANO DURA por dirigentes locales traídos desde las estepas más profundas de Mongolia, con músculos de hierro y nervios de acero, entrenados en las situaciones más duras y complicadas, tanto física como mentalmente?

¿NO OS DAIS CUENTA DE QUE LO ACTUAL ES UN JODIDO FRACASO, QUE HAN EMPUTECIDO A TODAS LAS MUJERES Y QUE ENCIMA SE RÍEN DE LOS CHAVALES Y REMEROS CUANDO ESTOS SON AMENAZAS POR SUBHUMANOS? ¿SOIS TAN JODIDAMENTE SUBNORMALES, DESPRECIALES, REPUGNANTES E IGNORANTES QUE NO LO VEIS?


----------



## Sanctis (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



En realidad metes a todas las mujeres que "me gusta lo cañero jiji", en el mismo saco.

Dentro de ese mismo grupo hay distintas variantes, como todo en la vida.

Las hay que les gusta, como dices tú, el macho borde con otros machos pero dócil con sus mujeres.

En tu caso gustas de sentir ese poder: algo así como tengo menos fuerza que una mariposa y no sé ni cómo dar un puñetazo, pero en cambio uno que tiene fuerza y sabe darlos conmigo es un peluche, y además puedo usarlo para contra otro macho que a mi me tumba de una hostia pero a él no.

Pero es que luego hay otras que sienten algo parecido, pero también quieren que ese tío de vez en cuando las abofetee, y por muy bravos que sean con otros tíos también deben imponerse a ellas.

Y te aseguro que conciben la cosa distinto a ti: por borde y chulo que sea con otros machos, conmigo es débil y sometido y me parece un planchabragas.

Las hay, también, en un tercer sub grupo, y he conocido casos, de tias que están con tíos que se pueden cagar de otros tíos pero que a ellas las putean, pasan de ellas, las hacen sentir segundo plato y las chulean. Y estas prefieren a uno así, que aparezco yo cabreado y es "a ver tío tío no te pongas asi...", pero que con ellas es borde, que un chungo de barrio gallo con los tios pero que con ella es "cari, cari, mi niiiña sí a todo sí", aunque este pudiera hacer correr de miedo al anterior si se enfada.

Como ves todo es menos sencillo de lo que piensas. 

Pero ante todo, que no se te olvide, debes saber que hay hombres que ignoramos a todas esas mujeres de ese grupo con todas sus variantes, y que lo queremos es una mujer normal y civilizada de la Europa de 2022 que actúe como una persona y no como un animal instintivo que muestra los colores de sus plumas en un ataque de entrar en celo.

Te queda claro como va este tema?


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> En realidad metes a todas las mujeres que "me gusta lo cañero jiji", en el mismo saco.
> 
> Dentro de ese mismo grupo hay distintas variantes, como todo en la vida.
> 
> ...





No te voy a mentir. Me siento ligeramente identificada con el primer "subgrupo"...  

También te digo que me importa una mierda tu opinión de mierda y tu forma de actuar hacia el sexo femenino. Es un añadido que querias dejar caer....

Sin acritud y tal...


----------



## Sanctis (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> No te voy a mentir. Me siento ligeramente identificada con el primer "subgrupo"...
> 
> También te digo que me importa una mierda tu opinión de mierda y tu forma de actuar hacia el sexo femenino. Es un añadido que querias dejar caer....
> 
> Sin acritud y tal...



Ya se que te sientes identificada con el primer subgrupo porque tú misma lo dijiste. Por eso te contestaba, porque tu eres quien dijo que eras de ese grupo, no porque yo sea adivino.

Y a mí lo que tú pienses de mí post si me chupa un huevo. 

Lo que hago es matizar y advertir que lo que tú sientes no es extensible al 100% de las tias, y que ni siquiera es así en las del grupo "me gustan malos".


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Ya se que te sientes identificada con el primer subgrupo porque tú misma lo dijiste. Por eso te contestaba, porque tu eres quien dijo que eras de ese grupo, no porque yo sea adivino.
> 
> Y a mí lo que tú pienses de mí post si me chupa un huevo.
> 
> Lo que hago es matizar y advertir que lo que tú sientes no es extensible al 100% de las tias, y que ni siquiera es así en las del grupo "me gustan malos".




Eeeh, eeeeeh, eeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Sanctis (3 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Mira el perfil de con los que SIEMPRE se meten los moronegros, chavalitos cuerpoescombros de 50 kilos o si no ancianos, o paletos de pueblo cuerpoescombros que no saben dónde coño se están metiendo
> 
> ¿Tú crees que un grupo de menas moronegros se va meter con un tío de 1,90 y 95 kilos de masa musucular?
> 
> ...



Hay momentos en que hay que dejar de engañarse.

Tú te engañas. Entiendo que te engañes. Engañarse a si mismo es un atajo para superar los problemas.

Es muy parecido a lo de: solo se follan a las gordas que no queremos.

Es mentira. Puedes verlos follarse a pivones de tres pares de cojones.

Me he tirado años trabajando de segurata en servicio ferroviario, discotecas, etc, y en ello sigo. Años no es dos años. Es 20. Creo que puedo hablarte mucho de ellos.

Te puedo asegurar que hay tíos de 1.90 que se cagan. Te puedo asegurar que a muchos les chupa un huevo como seas.

Te puedo asegurar que ellos están en el siglo X y aquí se ha perdido la testosterona.

Te puedo asegurar que cuando los engrilletas, su cerebro colapsa.

Es más, el protocolo que usamos es, paradojicamente, el mismo que ellos usan para delinquir. Que no es otro que el Ronaldinho. Hacerles la pinza con el pie, derribarlos a patada en los tobillos, o bien mataleon (probablemente porque es lo más fácil y efectivo). Es la viva imagen de lo que ellos hacen a diario a otros.

Y te puedo asegurar que no lo puto entienden. Que es tan grande el dominio que tienen en las calles que su cerebro entra en cortocircuito. Porque su rol es el dominante y no el dominado. Porque el que está atrapado en su cuello con las manos de él siempre es el español, y no el español el que lo está atrapando haciendole un mataleon.

A menudo entran en un ataque de ansiedad bestial que hasta les puede dar un telele.

Y todo eso sucede porque en la calle la población agacha la cabeza cuando los ve. Y con población es el prácticamente 100%.

Es gente que solo puede pararla la policía o figuras con un rol parecido a la policía. Gente que sólo hace caso a la policía o a figuras con un rol parecido a la policía.

Si no nos han merendado es porque somos dependientes de las fuerzas públicas para contenerlos. Si se dependiera del pueblo estamos muertos.

Esa es la verdad. Solo esa. No es otra.


----------



## Survivor101 (3 Sep 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Exacto. Los hombres viriles no critican a las mujeres ni lloriquean hablando de charos. Solo los feos incels lo hacen. Esto es LEY.



Toda la puta vida los hombres viriles han sido machistas, no sé en qué mundo vives. Solo los afeminados tipo Platón o John Stuart Mill. Puedes echarle la imaginación que quieras, pero la realidad es la que es, aunque no nos guste.


----------



## Progretón (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Me entero ahora que los que os hostian en casa son betillas, de esos que de lunes a viernes van a una oficina a currar. 

Si te gusta montarte en el carrusel de pollas de malotes, tú misma: ya eres mayorcita para asumir las consecuencias. Lo que no se entiende es que siendo mayorcita vengas aquí a proyectar tus fantasías de camelarte un tipo que es un malote fuera de casa y pedazo de pan dentro; vamos, un _destroyer_ con _tododiós_ menos contigo porque tú eres muy, muy especial. Y ya de remate, con un salario mensual de 5 cifras como poco.

Más echarle whiskas a tu gato y menos andar repartiendo validación en los foros: los hombres de verdad no necesitamos de la validación de las mujeres, y menos de arpías como tú.


----------



## Survivor101 (3 Sep 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Me entero ahora que los que os hostian en casa son betillas, de esos que de lunes a viernes van a una oficina a currar.
> 
> Si te gusta montarte en el carrusel de pollas de malotes, tú misma: ya eres mayorcita para asumir las consecuencias. Lo que no se entiende es que siendo mayorcita vengas aquí a proyectar tus fantasías de camelarte un tipo que es un malote fuera de casa y pedazo de pan dentro; vamos, un _destroyer_ con _tododiós_ menos contigo porque tú eres muy, muy especial. Y ya de remate, con un salario mensual de 5 cifras como poco.
> 
> Más echarle whiskas a tu gato y menos andar repartiendo validación en los foros: los hombres de verdad no necesitamos de la validación de las mujeres, y menos de arpías como tú.



Luego las películas nos las montamos los demás por decir la verdad... menuda hostia que se va a dar de realidad.

Es algo muy común en mujeres, exigir el hombre perfecto cuando ellas distan de serlo y/o tienen ya más años que un bosque.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Sep 2022)

En cada hilo hay peleas ultimamente


espada de madera dijo:


> Si juega la selección española y eres español pues tendrás que ir con España, no vas a ir ahora con Argelia ni con Marruecos, eso sí que es de maricones. ¿O es que eres catalán? Tenemos mejor equipo y si se hacen las cosas bien se puede ganar de sobra, ¿no has visto a los otros?, pero si no tienen ni media hostia, lo que pasa es que le han echado más cojones. De no sudar la camiseta no se les puede acusar, no veas cómo corrían, pero han hecho una mierda de partido, eso sí que no te va a discutir nadie. Qué cojones, pero si no han jugado, hostias, ¡si es que no han jugao! Aquí hace falta un cambio pero radical. Lo primero el entrenador a la puta calle. El lunes a las 7 la mañana me cago en Dios.



Pareces el Goyo Jimenez haciendo un monologo (de hecho le has robado parte de uno)


----------



## Saco de papas (3 Sep 2022)

Las tías esas y los moromierdas son carne de cañón.

El blanquito blandengue con 40 años les reventará y les sacará los hígados como jefe en la privada a los dos. Las mujeres todas van para la pública en su mayoría, las que valgan para memorizar tochos, pero el resto están más que jodídas.

El disfrutará de 3 días de fin de semana, cochazo, viajes a Tailandia, casaza y liderazgo autoritario en su empresa.

Los primeros. disfrutarán de piso paco en ciudad dormitorio con patinete y sandwichera. para llegar al metro si no acaban antes en la cárcel por asesinato involuntario.

Todo a su tiempo, quien ríe el último siempre ríe mejor.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Para acabar tu descripción te falta: 
"....y con el cerebro de un gorgojo de la patata"


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Sep 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Buen vídeo donde nuevamente podemos analizar ciertos comportamientos y aprender una lección más de defensa personal.
> 
> Fijaros que los criminales siempre actuan de la misma manera, primera tantean la situación y poco a poco el nivel de agresión va creciendo. Primero se pone delante a soltar malas palabras, los críos se quedan petrificados, por lo que el moronegro entiende que puede pasar al nivel de agresión física, empieza con un par de tortas inocentes, viendo que los chavales siguen sin hacer mueca alguna de defensa y dando a entender un estado de sumisión total, ya pasa al siguiente nivel que es el de empezar a repartir hostias.
> 
> ...



Menos flipadas hace 40 años era LO MISMO. El chulito buscabroncas le arreaba al gordito, al timido, al cobarde...siempre ha sido asi y siempre lo será. Por desgracia es inherente al ser humano


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Sep 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Las tías esas y los moromierdas son carne de cañón.
> 
> El blanquito blandengue con 40 años les reventará y les sacará los hígados como jefe en la privada a los dos. Las mujeres todas van para la pública en su mayoría, las que valgan para memorizar tochos, pero resto están más que jodídas.
> 
> ...



Tal parece el argumento casposo de una peli yankie de instituto: El otrora quaterback follanimadoras ahora es un fracasado lava coches y el pringao abofeteao es superdirectivo de multinacional o regenta un concesionario de lujo


----------



## J.M. Diaz (3 Sep 2022)

Hijas de Antoño no salen por ahí fijo


----------



## Chulita (3 Sep 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Toda la puta vida los hombres viriles han sido machistas, no sé en qué mundo vives. Solo los afeminados tipo Platón o John Stuart Mill. Puedes echarle la imaginación que quieras, pero la realidad es la que es, aunque no nos guste.



¿Platon y quién?  La historia es falsa, mentecato, como todo lo que has querido decir en tus dos líneas de mierda.

101 que se pone de numerito la puta cucaracha de mierda.


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...





Chulita dijo:


> Exacto. Los hombres viriles no critican a las mujeres ni lloriquean hablando de charos. Solo los feos incels lo hacen. Esto es LEY.



Gran aportación de estas dos putas,

corroborando lo que se dice en el hilo,

ninguna crítica a los abusones y las putillas que graban,

todo lo resumen en "incels" y "alfas",

*este es el ejemplo de puercas que nos rodean,*

AL IGNORE PUTAS.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

Pobre, entiendes el mundo al revés: una cosa es estar bien, atlético, y otra la hipertrofia muscular que adora ese pobre acomplejado.

Los que usáis el término cuerposcombro suele ser porque así os sentís, y así vais al gimasio a ver si se os quita el complejo, y como sois como las anoréxicas, pero a la inversa, pues nunca estáis satisfechos porque os seguís viendo inferiores.

Los que tenemos un cuerpo atlético de forma natural y NUNCA hemos envidiado musculación artificial de ningún tipo, no sufrimos de vuestros complejos y no deseamos en ningún caso convertir nuestros cuerpos en esos monstruos tipo cangrejo que tanto admiráis y deseáis los acomplejados.

Y hasta lo de cuerposcombro lei, porque ya sé quién usa mucho ese término


----------



## Chulita (3 Sep 2022)

@Charo afgana me ha puesto en el ignore y despues ha escrito algo sobre mi así no lo puedo leer. 
Así funciona el mundo de los CMs, incels y los eflevios. Súper bravos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (3 Sep 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> nacional pagafantas de que macho?
> 
> vale te voy a dejar porque ya me he dado cuenta de que eres un tarado del copon




Lo de acusar de locos a los que no piensan como tu es de rojos hijos de puta. Se cumple “nacionalpagafantas = rojo encubierto”


----------



## Survivor101 (3 Sep 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> ¿Platon y quién?  La historia es falsa, mentecato, como todo lo que has querido decir en tus dos líneas de mierda.
> 
> 101 que se pone de numerito la puta cucaracha de mierda.



No sabes ni de lo que estaba hablando, analfabeto. Al ignore por troll progremierda y subhumano.


----------



## Survivor101 (3 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gran aportación de estas dos putas,
> 
> corroborando lo que se dice en el hilo,
> 
> ...



La mayoría de mujeres no apoyan a las hijas de puta del vídeo, no seamos tampoco reduccionistas ni generalicemos tan brutamente.


----------



## Survivor101 (3 Sep 2022)

También es verdad que hay poco que ganar en ese caso. Si no te importa morir matando pues ni tan mal, pero con unos amigos tan patéticos (sobre todo el de la mariconera) yo tampoco me sentiría muy inclinado a pegarme con unos menas sin nada que perder.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Mira el perfil de con los que SIEMPRE se meten los moronegros, chavalitos cuerpoescombros de 50 kilos o si no ancianos, o paletos de pueblo cuerpoescombros que no saben dónde coño se están metiendo
> ...
> ¿Tú crees que los musculos están de adorno o de decoración o qué?
> 
> Algunos usuarios de por aqui teneis una disociación de la realidad pero brutal, joder.



No vives en la realidad, la disociación la tienes tú porque tu percepción de la realidad es tremendamente limitada, y esa limitación no se arregla yendo al gimnasio (en la mayor parte de los casos no tienen arreglo: el músculo puedes aumentarlo en un gimnasio, pero si la cabeza es mala, ni esforzándose se suele mejorar).

¿Qué les ha pasado a los niños de este vídeo? Nada, incluso igual han aprendido algo (aunque lo dudo dado lo manipulados que han estado desde su más tierna infancia).
Aparte de que "los malos" estaban tonteando, nunca van a ver una amenaza en esos niños, es difícil que les pase algo a esos niños porque no son una amenaza.

¿Te acuerdas del "mazado" de hace unas semanas o meses que bajó de su casa a defender a una mujer frente a dos chavales inmigrantes? Pues resulta que el "mazado", que además no era enano por naturaleza (tampoco era el típico mazado superhipertrofiado que adora el otro forero) ni un acojonado en ningún caso, al final se llevó como mínimo un buen navajazo. Y el que le metió el navajazo es un adolescente delgadito de unos 17-18 años, aquí vimos su foto.

Si en lugar del "mazado" el que hubiese salido a defender a la mujer hubiese sido un niño como los del vídeo de esta entrada, ¿le habría pasado algo? Segurísimamente no, porque los atacanetes no habrían visto ninguna amenaza en él.

¿Ves como no te enteras de la realidad?

Ante un "mazado" precisamente van a ver un peligro e incluso van a actuar con exceso (como al que le metieron el navajazo). Y si además sumas el típico "mazado" muy corto y/o busca follones pues ni te cuento la posibilidades que tiene de salir perjudicado.

Igual no te das cuenta de que precisamente mucha de la gente que es carne de gimnasio intensivo, tiene poca cabeza, muy poca, y eso atrae más problemas y penas en caso de posible conflicto.

Y ojo, no generalizo, mi mejor amigo (lo es de toda la vida, desde parvulitos), va al gimnasio (y no porque sea el típico tirillas de gimnasio, de hecho es como Bud Specener), pero él mismo sabe cómo es ese mundo y lo que hay. Y en mi trabajo he conocido a un chico y un hombre que prácticaban artes marciales, uno con medallas de buen nivel de competición y el otro profesor. Ambos bellísimas personas, no el típico tonto que busca lios, pero ambos intelectualmente digamos que "no muy brillantes", aunque ahí me importa más que son buenas personas. Ahora, tú coge al típico tonto de gimnasio chuloputas que se cree que estar mazado da impunidad y tienes lo que suele suceder.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Me entero ahora que los que os hostian en casa son betillas, de esos que de lunes a viernes van a una oficina a currar.
> 
> Si te gusta montarte en el carrusel de pollas de malotes, tú misma: ya eres mayorcita para asumir las consecuencias. Lo que no se entiende es que siendo mayorcita vengas aquí a proyectar tus fantasías de camelarte un tipo que es un malote fuera de casa y pedazo de pan dentro; vamos, un _destroyer_ con _tododiós_ menos contigo porque tú eres muy, muy especial. Y ya de remate, con un salario mensual de 5 cifras como poco.
> 
> Más echarle whiskas a tu gato y menos andar repartiendo validación en los foros: los hombres de verdad no necesitamos de la validación de las mujeres, y menos de arpías como tú.





Que si quiere bolsa


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> @Charo afgana me ha puesto en el ignore y despues ha escrito algo sobre mi así no lo puedo leer.
> Así funciona el mundo de los CMs, incels y los eflevios. Súper bravos.




Son súper malotes...


----------



## Survivor101 (3 Sep 2022)

Algún día la burbuja de la moronegrada explotará, y cuanto más se alargue la cosa más probabilidades hay de que acabe como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que los musculos están de adorno o de decoración o qué?



En muchos casos están de adorno, nada más. Y "adorno" en sus mentes, para las locas a las que eso les guste y para los hombres a los que le guste o lo deseen, porque para mucha gente es algo antiestético, lo mismo que sucede con los tatuajes. Anda que no he visto bellezas con el cuerpo tatuado y he pensado "qué destrozo de cuerpo por la tinta  ".

Y si, como es lbastante habitual, no van unidas a una cabeza que piense bien, pueden ser más un problema para ellos mismos que otra cosa.


----------



## Progretón (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que si quiere bolsa



¿Qué bolsa? Quizás te refieras a la bolsa de mis huevos, que lames a cambio de unos centimillos de euro que te echo al suelo.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> ¿Qué bolsa? Quizás te refieras a la bolsa de mis huevos, que lames a cambio de unos centimillos de euro que te echo al suelo.




Que si quiere bolsa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Sep 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> La mayoría de mujeres no apoyan a las hijas de puta del vídeo, no seamos tampoco reduccionistas ni generalicemos tan brutamente.



Generalizo porque la mayoría de mujeres pondrían el grito en el cielo si las agredidas fueran chortinas,
este video se haría viral en horas,

curiosamente cuando es el hombre la víctima TODAS miran hacia otro lado,

y no sólo eso,
te encuentras a estas petardas llamando incels a los hombres y desviando el tema,

si tengo motivos para generalizar,

España está en la mierda por culpa de las charos, de las petardas follanegros y de los betazos pagafantas,
90% de la población.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Madre de Dios.
> 
> ¿Qué coño tiene que ver con lo que he puesto?



 Que qué tiene que ver preguntas sobre lo que te dice el otro forero 

Definitivamente tienes una limitación en cuanto a capacidad de relación y percepción de la realidad (esto último ya lo supuse del otro comentario).

¿Eres de los de gimnasio y ponerse mazado?


----------



## Progretón (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Que si quiere bolsa!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cuando acabes de comerme la bolsa de los huevos me das otra bolsa con la que te cubriré la cabeza por completo, de forma que no te vea la cara cuando te haga el favor de follarte.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Hay momentos en que hay que dejar de engañarse.
> 
> Tú te engañas. Entiendo que te engañes. Engañarse a si mismo es un atajo para superar los problemas.
> 
> ...



Qué comentario más bueno e interesante.

Lo que no entiendo es cómo os compensa por un sueldo de vigilante estar haciendo ese trabajo en esos lugares, donde te juegas lesiones personales que pueden quedar de por vida y denuncias que igual puedes perder. Tenéis mi respeto.

Sobre lo de que sólo atienden a la policía: también he visto vídeos en los que se enfrentan a la policía y les dejan ir. En este mismo foro hemos visto vídeos al respecto.

Y sobre lo del pueblo no coincido: actualmente nos comportamos así porque es lo que nos imponen nuestros gobernantes y sus amos internacionales, pero si por el pueblo fuera, tomaríamos la justicia por nuestra mano y se arreglaría rápido. El problema es ese: no puedes hacer nada porque cualquier cosa que hagas va a ir contra ti el estado y tú sí tienes bienes y otras cosas que perder (aún cuando sean pocos). El problema lo veo de cara al futuro: las nuevas generaciones con el cerebro manipulado por los progres desde la más tierna infancia. Esos ni siquiera se podrán imaginar otra situación y sólo podrán ser siempre víctimas.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Cuando acabes de comerme la bolsa de los huevos me das otra bolsa con la que te cubriré la cabeza por completo, de forma que no te vea la cara cuando te haga el favor de follarte.




Las de plástico valen 10 céntimos y las de papel, 5 céntimos


----------



## Progretón (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Las de plástico valen 10 céntimos y las de papel, 5 céntimos



A ti las que mejor te sientan son la de la basura.


----------



## Karlb (3 Sep 2022)

Joder, qué rabia da verlo.


----------



## Lain Coubert (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



Madura, subnormal.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Soy más de no entrar al trapo con enfermos mentales fruto de la endogamia de un pueblucho de cagacorrales, tómese la pastilla, anormal



O sea que sí, eres el típico de gimnasio, además a tenor de tus palabras cortísimo. O sea, ni siquiera dentro del gimnasio eres de la minoría que tiene cabeza, sino de la mayoría 

Yo he nacido en la capital de España, allí me crié y estudié y pase la mayor parte de mi vida (aunque me encanta la naturaleza soy, por nacimiento y costumbre, un urbanita total). Así que no consigues dar una, tan solo confirmas quién eres tú. Yo lo suponía, por tus respuestas anteriores, ahora lo has confirmado  Algunos, ya de tan tontos, no lo podéis ser más.


----------



## Abelinoz (3 Sep 2022)

Que queréis que os diga, los kinkis tendrán en vida todo lo que dieron a esos chicos


----------



## Sanctis (3 Sep 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Qué comentario más bueno e interesante.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es cómo os compensa por un sueldo de vigilante estar haciendo ese trabajo en esos lugares, donde te juegas lesiones personales que pueden quedar de por vida y denuncias que igual puedes perder. Tenéis mi respeto.
> 
> ...



Vamos por partes.

Todo es generalizar.

Los videos que veis de vez en cuando con la policía rebotandose hay que tomarlos de un modo relativo.

Son rebotes aislados que tienen más humo que otra cosa.

En donde se rebelan dialecticamente a un policía, a ti te matarían a palos.

Ellos saben cual es el límite. La policía es un límite. Huyen de ella. Y la policía es la policía. El error que cometeis es que con la policía sólo existe el presente. Pero te puedo asegurar que lo peor que puedes hacer es darle una hostia a la policía y salir corriendo. Porque eso no acaba ahí. Lo que te viene después es peor. Porque te enfilan y van a ir a por ti.

Luego hay una diferencia entre los nacidos aquí y los menas. Los que han nacido aquí tienen más confianza. Los menas a los Mossos es todo "sí señor".

Al calabozo le tienen un miedo terrible los menas.

Recuerdo uno que montó un pollo bestial a lloros. Histérico. "Nooooo noooo el calabozo nooooo!", parecía que lo llevaran al matadero.

Entonces se paro un viejo marroquí a mirar. Le digo que se pire. Y el viejo marroquí me contesta: "es que quiero disfrutar viéndolo. Porque está suplicando a gritos que no quiere ir al calabozo pero la semana que viene volverá a hacer la misma cosa que lo lleva al calabozo".

Efectivamente son mentes absolutamente perturbadas. Si tanto terror tienes al calabozo, que está claro que lo tienes y es normal, no hagas lo que no puedes hacer.

Efectivamente son impulsos. Son putas mentes "quiero hago". Son mentes que requieren de muchos límites impuestos para poder funcionar.

El Estado marroquí impone esos límites.

Una asistenta social madrileña con voz de pito no. Un asistente cuckold tampoco.

Los hay que tienen remedio y los hay que no. Los hay que no tienen un puto sentimiento en sus entrañas y los hay que te ven hasta como un hermano mayor.

Respetan a un tío testosteronico y no a un gafapasta sociólogo. Cuando ven a un tío con la cabeza rapada, voz grave, heterosexual indudable, que no siente ningún miedo, incluso crean vínculos con el por mucho que sea el segurata que viene a joder.

"Hermano hermano ti lo juro", "vamos fumar segarro", "vale yo intiendo no boscar problemas".

Te puedo contar como anécdota a uno que tenia engrilletado. Apareció un viejo perroflauta a meter la nariz defendiéndolo.

Tu no puedes tu déjalo bla bla.

El moro lo corrió a gritos "chivatoooo callar boca tu que quieres bla bla".

Son peña que detesta el concepto hombre progre.

Así que en realidad hay que matizar que tu matiz es irrelevante. Sin duda respetan lo policial.

Sobre el resto de que si al pueblo no nos dejan bla bla, mentiras. Engaños.

El pueblo está castrado tras mil años de ingeniería social. Es tarde. No es congénito sino cultural.

Nadie imagina a Blas de Lezo recibiendo un manotazo en la cara mientras está sentado en la playa y recibirlo con cara de susto para huir corriendo pensando "me voy de aquí porque si no me van a meter más ".

Si el pueblo español hubiera sido así en el pasado ya no existiria como tal.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Los videos que veis de vez en cuando con la policía rebotandose hay que tomarlos de un modo relativo.
> 
> Son rebotes aislados que tienen más humo que otra cosa.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, no son la norma sino la excepción, hoy por hoy, y al menos en España.

En el caso de los menas también tendrá influencia la experiencia que tienen en Marruecos donde temen a la policía, y algo de ese recuerdo queda, además de que por lo que explicas no les interesa enfrentarse a ellos.



Sanctis dijo:


> Al calabozo le tienen un miedo terrible los menas.
> 
> Recuerdo uno que montó un pollo bestial a lloros. Histérico. "Nooooo noooo el calabozo nooooo!", parecía que lo llevaran al matadero.



Supongo que por lo mismo: saber qué pasa en los calabazos marroquíes. No me lo quiero ni imaginar.



Sanctis dijo:


> Entonces se paro un viejo marroquí a mirar. Le digo que se pire.



Dependiendo de dónde esté no sé quién es un VS para decirle que se pire, y más con ese lenguaje. Pero, bueno, no quiero meterme en ese lío 



Sanctis dijo:


> El Estado marroquí impone esos límites.
> ...
> El pueblo está castrado tras mil años de ingeniería social. Es tarde. No es congénito sino cultural.



Estoy en total desacuerdo. En el estado anterior al actual régimen del 78, claro que había límites igual que los hay en Marruecos hoy, pero sin islam, con los valores españoles y cristianos que nos corresponden.

Y esto que comento es de hace menos de 50 años, ni medio siglo. No había ninguna castración ni ingeniería social anti-españoles y anti-europeos, eso es algo posterior. Aparte de que ningún mena vendría a España porque lo primero que le tocaba era el orfanato, no iba a andar vagueando y maleando por la calle, y si delinquía el reformatorio. Si ahora vienen es porque desde arriba se les permite, es parte del amplio proceso de destrucción de los pueblos europeos.

En los tiempos de Franco los delincuentes tenían terror a la policía e igualmente tenían terror a la gente si los perseguían y le daban caza, de hecho aún más porque la masa podía lincharlos.



Sanctis dijo:


> Cuando ven a un tío con la cabeza rapada, voz grave, heterosexual indudable, que no siente ningún miedo, incluso crean vínculos con el por mucho que sea el segurata que viene a joder.



Aquí te veo errado, supongo que porque piensas en el homosexual afeminado y blandito que promueven los progres. Que un tío esté rapado, tenga la voz grave, más vello que un lobo, no quiere decir nada sobre su orientación sexual. Lo mismo que hoy hay chicos con pluma, van depilados (bueno ya hasta muchos padres de 40-55 años van depilados  ), etc, y resulta que son heterosexuales.

Y anda que precisamente en los gimnasios no hay tíos de esos, rapados, con voz grave, "mazados", y homosexuales. Precisamente es ahí donde más hay: si en el mundo normal hay como un 5% de homosexuales o algo más (hay quien lo eleva a un 10% pero a mí me parece mucho), en gimnasios hay un porcentaje que se aumenta unas cuantas veces, y la mayor parte no tienen aspecto afeminado de primeras.

Supongo que tendrías que haberte referido al aspecto afeminado o masculino, no a su orientación sexual, porque son dos cosas diferentes y a veces no concordantes.



Sanctis dijo:


> Son peña que detesta el concepto hombre progre.



Ya tienen algo en común con michos foreros de Burbuja 



Sanctis dijo:


> Sobre el resto de que si al pueblo no nos dejan bla bla, mentiras. Engaños.



¿Cómo que mentiras? Si tú lo repeles o proteges a otra persona del maleante, y le haces algún daño más del debido, algo que es bien fácil si entras en pelea, te puede caer la del pulpo de mano del estado y tú sí tienes con qué pagar, no como ellos.



Sanctis dijo:


> Nadie imagina a Blas de Lezo recibiendo un manotazo en la cara mientras....



No te extrañe que de niño se llevara manotazos en la cara y tuviera que quedarse mirando, la diferencia es que si se lo hubieran dado sería de mano de un adulto que lo castigara con razón por una falta que hubiese cometido.


----------



## Destro (3 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ale estás tardando en irte a tirarle piedras a los menitas moronegros, tarado



Nunca he tenido ningún problema, ni el más mínimo, con moros ni negros, ya ves tú, los pocos problemas que haya tenido han sido con escoria como tú, porque entre los europeos también tenemos nuestra escoria 

Prefiero a un moro o a un negro mil veces antes que a un español cañí de gimnasio y con el cerebro de menos tamaño que un piñón. Espero que te haya quedado claro.

Ahora paso a añadirte a ignorados que no me interesa leer a ningún mononeuronal como tú.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Ej que si se autoconvencen de que los apalizadores son moronegros, no se sienten tan MARICONES...
> 
> Es lo que tiene ser MARICON



Tu eres una degenerada y una follanegros y que seas que cuando vas con negros quedas automáticamente vetada para el ALPHA BLANCO GRAN BUANA BLANCO.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Sep 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Si yo fuera familiar de alguno de ellos ya habria dado un batazo en la cabeza a alguno de esos niñatos, y si fueran menores, entonces contrataria quien lo hiciera por mi



A mi gusta más maza de derribar puertas o motosierra para dar un susto o escopeta 12/70 o CETME adaptado para caza mayor o kanata. Pero bate de beisbol tb está bien.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Votarán, que es lo único que hace falta para que este sistema liberal que permite que esos monos estén aquí siga funcionando
> 
> Todos los votontos hijos de la gran puta son igual de culpables que las putas del vídeo



Estoy muy deacuerdo contigo, camarada y completamente en contra de las democracias liberales, que a cambio de unos pocos años de disfrutar de estúpidos lujos como viajar y jilipolleces por el estilo, nos ha arrebato el futuro en lo esencial.


----------



## Decimus (4 Sep 2022)

Sociedad descompuesta.


----------



## f700b (4 Sep 2022)

Cuando las ahostien a ellas no se reirán tanto


----------



## Gorrino (4 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que siga sorprendiendo. Ellas de hecho perpetran la violencia a través de sus amebas masculinas, siendo que por características físicas tendrían muchas posibilidades de ser masacradas como insectos. La hembra es mucho más agresiva y violenta que el varón, pero escoge estrategias indirectas como el envenenamiento o emplea a sus amebas masculinas para tal fin, con el objeto de no poner en riesgo su integridad física. Por eso es común verlas agrediendo a hombres maniatados, individuos minusvalidos, ancianos indefensos y por supuesto a niños, sus grandes víctimas.



Esas descerebradas no han pensado que esos niños pueden tener padres violentos, naturales de Extremadura, tipo Puerto Hurraco y pueden tener un problema muuuuyyyyyyy serio tanto ellas, sus esbirros moronegros y sus familias.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Sep 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Sociedad descompuesta.



Necesitamos saria o Putin.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Sep 2022)

Entreno en grupos de nadadores master y las chicas con las que suelo coincidir, de clase media-obrera española, por así decirlo, ninguna ha protagonizado nunca, ni creo que le guste, semejantes episodios. Esas guarra acabarán rebuscando en el contenedor para comer con la que se viene encima, je, je...y los chavalillos que han recibido las hostias les contemplarán desde la ventana del edificio de oficinas donde trabajen.


----------



## OYeah (4 Sep 2022)

Te enrollas demasiado. Reconoce en una frase que no te acostarías ni te pone ninguno de los chavales buenos, aunque con casi toda seguridad te fuera a dar mejor vida que un malote. Deja a un lado la respuesta de la edad, si esos chavales tuvieran diez años más y se fueran corriendo les tendrías más asco todavia, cuando repito son chavales que cuidarian de tus hijos y harian la colada.

Os dejáis dominar por los instintos más básicos. Lo reconoces y en paz, no me escribas un libro.


----------



## Ordel (4 Sep 2022)

Me alegro que ocurran estas cosas porque en esos chavales germinará un odio que llegara el momento que echarán cojones y maldad y no les toserá nadie.


----------



## OYeah (4 Sep 2022)

Lo que debería ser atractivo para tí es que el chaval sea un buenazo, no que en una situación violenta que no controla le den collejas. Si miraras por tu prole con lógica y raciocinio te pondrías cachonda con esos futuros ingenieros sanotes y buenazos, no con los que tienen mucha asertividad y son muy altos pero son agresivos y lerdos.

En resumen: que tal como ésos canis, traeis a la seducción instintos muy primarios. Para eso no contruimos una civilización, seguimos partiéndonos la cabeza a pedradas al lado del rio y en paz.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Sep 2022)

J.M. Diaz dijo:


> Hijas de Antoño no salen por ahí fijo



Deben ir a la cueva con las hijas goticas de Zetapenco


----------



## OYeah (4 Sep 2022)

Iba a escribirlo yo pero ya que lo has hecho tú te la regalo, discute tú con ella.


----------



## jvega (4 Sep 2022)

Están totalmente desarmados mentalmente se sienten culpables de ser medio blancos la manipulación ha funcionado


----------



## Casanova II (4 Sep 2022)

Los españoles que llegaron a dominar una vez el mundo y que limpiaron estas tierras de herejía aprendían el arte de la espada desde la niñez. Hoy eso no solo no se enseña, si no que se criminaliza y castiga. La culpa de que sufran tales humillaciones proviene de su familia y entorno. Saber lidiar con estas situaciones también debiera formar parte de la educación que una familia debe dar.


----------



## Gorkako (4 Sep 2022)

Parecido a lo del nene del bullying... Qué hacemos? A ver los floreros pacifistas qué proponen?


----------



## Kowalski (4 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



pero en tu mensaje no se denota odio ni incelismo. En los de los demas si, en el tuyo no. A fregar ya anda.


----------



## SrPurpuron (4 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ojito con aquel que dude y no afirme que las mujeres tienen más empatía que los hombres, que defienden al débil, y que no toleran las agresiones.
> 
> En el vídeo se puede ver (y escuchar) perfectamente como ellas, campeonas sin medida, valientes titanas, plenas de bondad y justicia, defienden a los chavales que están siendo agredidos de forma gratuita ***
> 
> ...



Las educan como princesitas y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## ElMatareyes (4 Sep 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> No te preocupes, tarde o temprano esas guarrillas tendrán lo que se merecen...y ellos tres cuartos de lo mismo



Aham...cuando y como?
Suena a frase hecha conformista.
Wishful thinking en todo su esplendor.

Vomitivo video.
"Son nuestros niños"



Iros a la mierda lo habéis votado vosotros esto


----------



## ElMatareyes (4 Sep 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Si esos chavales aprenden, en dos o tres años, se habran mazado y habran aprendido boxeo u otra arte marcial. Y cuando venga alguno de esos mierdecillas abusadores, sera humillado y lo correran a hostias hasta que se cague en las bragas y pida perdon de rodillas. Siempre ha sido asi, betillas.



Meec error.
Se habrá mazado, irá contra ellos como ha visto en la tele.
No sabe que ellos pancho-evolucioron a su vez y llevan navaja. 
Resultado: chaval muerto.
Panchito libre con cargos 
Panchito fuera de España a Ecuador con la abuela "es que lo provocaron"...
Vuelta aquí dentro de 5 años cuando prescriba o lo indulten.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Sep 2022)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> Meec error.
> Se habrá mazado, irá contra ellos como ha visto en la tele.
> No sabe que ellos pancho-evolucioron a su vez y llevan navaja.
> Resultado: chaval muerto.
> ...



Meeec gilipollas al ignore


----------



## Mol34 (4 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



A mí me gustan los hombres viriles que revientan a ostias a las psicópatas....


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (4 Sep 2022)

Hay que aprender a defenderse. Espero que lo hagan, aunque tienen pinta de cuckear mucho y querer parecerse a los q les pegan más que otra vosa



Casanova II dijo:


> Los españoles que llegaron a dominar una vez el mundo y que limpiaron estas tierras de herejía aprendían el arte de la espada desde la niñez. Hoy eso no solo no se enseña, si no que se criminaliza y castiga. La culpa de que sufran tales humillaciones proviene de su familia y entorno. Saber lidiar con estas situaciones también debiera formar parte de la educación que una familia debe dar.



El problema es que eso no pasó nunca más que en las fantasías de los nostalgias que se creen que Españoles = los pocos miles de chads absolutos que conquistaron un imperio para un país de reyes extranjeros, nobleza cleptocrática y curas apesebraos.

La realidad es que España montó un estercolero multirracial en América y permitía el follanegrismo en la propia Península Ibérica, que hasta en El Lazarillo de Tormes sale que a la madre de Lázaro se la folla y la preña un negro que se llama Zaide.


----------



## ElMatareyes (5 Sep 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Meeec gilipollas al ignore



Y tú quien eres pringado?


----------



## Patito Feo (5 Sep 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Cuando era niño toda esa mierda de la heroina y demás movidas ya se había acabado. Pero fue justo antes del inicio de la importación masiva de criminales tercermundistas. Por lo que sí, no tuve ningún problema de pequeño, la vida era maravillosa, segura y próspera. De más atrás no puedo hablar.




Yo si.

Era esclarecedor sobre la naturaleza humana el encontrarte a cadaveres andantes sentados en los bancos de tu parque infantil, mientrar bajabas por el columpio le mirabas para saber si era del barrio, hermano de algun otro niño, luego te preguntabas si seria de los zombis tranquilos que dormian o estaria en la fase ansiosa de comer carne. De mas mayor, aprendimos a evitar descampados, fogatas y algunas zonas del barrio. Con 14 años llevaba cadena en la cartera del instituto, muñequera de pinchos en el antebrazo derecho y navaja en el bolsillo, como imprescindible para volver del instituto. En karate llegue a conturon azul, lo suficiente para partir la nariz a alguno y a la puerta del insti tuve que hacer frente a tres, mas mayores que yo, armado con unas jeringuillas que habia tiradas en un charco, porque me robaban la cartera y ese dia no llevaba navaja.

La policia nos paraba dia si, dia tambien. incluso nos jodia en dni para saber que ya nos habian parado antes, simplemente por pasear por el barrio. 
Y eramos de los buenos,. Habia que entrar en los billares de la zona para sacar un master.


----------



## Survivor101 (5 Sep 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo que debería ser atractivo para tí es que el chaval sea un buenazo, no que en una situación violenta que no controla le den collejas. Si miraras por tu prole con lógica y raciocinio te pondrías cachonda con esos futuros ingenieros sanotes y buenazos, no con los que tienen mucha asertividad y son muy altos pero son agresivos y lerdos.
> 
> En resumen: que tal como ésos canis, traeis a la seducción instintos muy primarios. Para eso no contruimos una civilización, seguimos partiéndonos la cabeza a pedradas al lado del rio y en paz.



Recibir collejas con una sonrisa no es de ser bueno, es de ser tonto o sumiso. Han hecho bien en no enfrentarse y sí, en estos casos hay que llamar a la policía, pero es perfectamente normal que una mujer no se sienta atraída por supuestos buenazos como los del vídeo sino por buenazos de verdad como el arquetipo occidental de San Jorge: un buen hombre que arriesga su vida por la auténtica justicia social y por socorrer a su dama.


----------



## OYeah (5 Sep 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Recibir collejas con una sonrisa no es de ser bueno, es de ser tonto o sumiso. Han hecho bien en no enfrentarse y sí, en estos casos hay que llamar a la policía, pero es perfectamente normal que una mujer no se sienta atraída por supuestos buenazos como los del vídeo sino por buenazos de verdad como el arquetipo occidental de San Jorge: un buen hombre que arriesga su vida por la auténtica justicia social y por socorrer a su dama.




Mira, yo lo que noto con todo esto es que:

-Las mujeres ya no son amigas, para luego ser compañeras. Una amiga sale corriendo contigo y te folla esa noche echándose unas risas. Hay siempre que buscarse como parejas a amigas, no a pibones ni tonterias así. Se están formando parejas basadas çunicamente en el estatus, lo que es ridículo, muy instintivo pero muy ridículo en nuestra sociedad, pues hoy estás arriba y mañana abajo, todo es líquido y cambiante.

-Las mujeres andan confudidísimas. Una amiga mia en Facebook pone un meme: "¿Estoy enamorada o es sólo que es alto?". Sin palabras.

-Cuando una mujer dice que sin buen sexo no puede haber una relación, huid. Porque el buen sexo jamás va a durar para siempre, es ley de vida. Si se pone el sexo como la base fundamental, esa pareja está acabada ya antes de empezar.

Y etc....

Yo veo esto muy a lo "Un mundo feliz" de Huxley. Mucho sexo, todas estas fijaros lo que han follado ya, pero mucha insatisfacción, todo muy superficial.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Soy mujer, y en mi caso te puedo decir que es así. Aborrezco a los hombres débiles, me dan mucho asco.
> 
> Ara, que me levante un pelín la voz, que a psicópata a mí no me gana nadie...
> 
> ...



jajjajajajajajaja ositos de peluche con las mujeres. Por supuesto que sí.
"Soy mujer" jajajajajajajjaja. Por supuesto que sí, guapísima

En todo lo demás de acuerdo. Palabra por palabra

8/10


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Sep 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Es delator que simpaticéis con los betillas que no reaccionan cuando les meten un sopapo.



Es que ni siquiera se cubren. 
Ni intentan esquivarlo.

Entiendo que no te lies a sopapos si no has dado uno en tu vida, como tienen pinta esos.
Pero joder tío, ni siquiera el instinto natural de apartarse tío.
Es que se quedan ahí recibiendo hasta que se van corriendo. Madre mía.


----------



## Cicciolino (7 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Es que ni siquiera se cubren.
> Ni intentan esquivarlo.
> 
> Entiendo que no te lies a sopapos si no has dado uno en tu vida, como tienen pinta esos.
> ...



Es que es justo; de hecho, sería injusto lo contrario, que los pantximoros no les pegasen.

¿Quién puede oponerse a que esta gente blandurria reciba lo que merece?

Y si se extinguen, que se extingan...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Sep 2022)

Se sabe algo de las guarras follamorenos?


----------



## LIONBLAK (15 Sep 2022)

Qué vacilones


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Sep 2022)

Vosotros haceros caso de las foreras que os cuentan toda la verdad  

Ellas se ponen de parte de lo establecido, SIEMPRE,

del dominante (el dominante es el estado), de lo que es correcto para el resto,

si esas imágenes fueran de blanquitos malotes dando de hostias a moritos pardillos ya cambiarían el discurso,

todas estas putillas que llaman pringados a estos chavales, automáticamente sacarían la carta del racismo y lo verían mal,
(si pegaran a mujeres ni cotiza)

"Españoles racistas demostrando su masculinidad frágil gñeee",

No es simplemente estar de parte del malote, va más allá.


----------



## ivanito (30 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> En mi opinión más, porque si ellas no jijijeasen esos comportamientos, los macarras no actuarían así
> (Tampoco digo que se vayan a poner a hablar de filosofía y antropología entre porro y porro, o que ayuden a ancianitas a cruzar la calle, pero si no tuviesen a hordas de niñatas jaleándolos, no aplicarían tanta violencia gratuita contra chavales normales y corrientes).
> 
> Además lo terrible es que estas pedorras premian con su actitud a aquellos que se meten con débiles e indefensos. Creo que no se puede ser más miserable.
> ...



No has entendido lo que significa.
Se ríen porque se sienten mejores o mas poderosas que los débiles, por pertenecer al clan de los más fuertes, en una situación de poder y dominación de su manada contra la de los débiles. 

Y prefieren a los abusones porque se sienten más protegidas por ellos. No se plantean que mañana las abusadas y apaleadas puedan ser ellas, porque no tienen 2 dedos de frente.

Las mujeres inteligentes rechazarían esta actitud abusiva, pero no por pena o respeto, sino porque inmediatamente identificarían lo que está sucediendo con que mañana las apaleadas pueden ser ellas.


----------



## ivanito (30 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Es que ni siquiera se cubren.
> Ni intentan esquivarlo.
> 
> Entiendo que no te lies a sopapos si no has dado uno en tu vida, como tienen pinta esos.
> ...



Que te crees que la cosa acaba en lo que habéis visto. Esos que "no hacen nada" también son marrónidos, y no se van a olvidar de lo que ha pasado, tendrán hermanos o tíos más grandes, fuertes y bestias que los agresores y el video tendrá una segunda parte, esto tengo por seguro.
No hacen nada porque aunque sean más tienen las de perder porque los otros son mas grandes, fuertes y agresivos, pero tampoco se van porque son manada y buscarán refuerzos para que no vuelva a repetirse la situación.


----------



## ivanito (30 Sep 2022)

Muchas letras, pero sí, lo de no mostrar miedo es vital.
Una vez al volver a casa un sábado por la noche con un amigo, de repente nos empezaron a seguir 2 tíos mas grandes con palos, y yo hice como si no pasaba nada, seguía hablando y andando sin acelerar el paso ni hacer aspavientos. Debieron ver que no les temíamos y al poco dejaron de seguirnos. Poco después se vio a la policía por el lugar, o sea que a alguno si que le dieron el palo.

Y si te pillan sentado en un banco y no puedes escapar, como nos pasó una vez con un gitano, lo mejor es seguirle la corriente y darle conversación, son muy falsos y irán de buenas al principio para ver si te pueden sacar algo de dinero sin complicarse mucho la vida. La mayoría de las veces en la peor de las situaciones solo te van a sacar los cuartos, pero no te van a agredir.

El problema de la gentuza es cuando te enfrentas a ellos, o cuando huyes y muestras miedo. Hay que fluir como decía Bruce Lee.
Los del video cobran porque muestran miedo, pero enfrentarse a los agresores es aun peor opción.


----------



## War30 (26 Oct 2022)

Que asco tener esto cerca y blanqueado


----------



## Vitiskate (27 Oct 2022)

A mi me pasó una vez con un Mohamed de mierda, que mientras esperaba un bus a colindres me fumaba un piti tranquilamente y se me acerco a pedirme tabaco, y le dije que no tenía, como la cajetilla la tenía posada al lado mío en el banco de la marquesina me dijo si veo que tienes ahí, a lo que respondí que tenía tabaco pero para mi, así que se engorilo y como yo estaba sentando intento amedrentarme apoyándose en la pared por encima mío así que saque la navaja automática y le dije: te la vas a jugar por un piti? El asqueroso reculó pronunció unas palabras en moromierda y escupió al suelo.
A estos salvajes si no les respondes en sus términos no se achantan, no lo he vuelto a ver por ningún lado


----------



## PastorDelMagreb (27 Oct 2022)

Vitiskate dijo:


> A mi me pasó una vez con un Mohamed de mierda, que mientras esperaba un bus a colindres me fumaba un piti tranquilamente y se me acerco a pedirme tabaco, y le dije que no tenía, como la cajetilla la tenía posada al lado mío en el banco de la marquesina me dijo si veo que tienes ahí, a lo que respondí que tenía tabaco pero para mi, así que se engorilo y como yo estaba sentando intento amedrentarme apoyándose en la pared por encima mío así que saque la navaja automática y le dije: te la vas a jugar por un piti? El asqueroso reculó pronunció unas palabras en moromierda y escupió al suelo.
> A estos salvajes si no les respondes en sus términos no se achantan, no lo he vuelto a ver por ningún lado



Creeme que se de lo que hablo...

El de Colindres no se la juega por un piti. Doy por hecho que pillaba el bus de regreso al centro. Los de Torrelavega si, esos si y podias haber acabado mal.


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Oct 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Muchas letras, pero sí, lo de no mostrar miedo es vital.
> Una vez al volver a casa un sábado por la noche con un amigo, de repente nos empezaron a seguir 2 tíos mas grandes con palos, y yo hice como si no pasaba nada, seguía hablando y andando sin acelerar el paso ni hacer aspavientos. Debieron ver que no les temíamos y al poco dejaron de seguirnos. Poco después se vio a la policía por el lugar, o sea que a alguno si que le dieron el palo.
> 
> Y si te pillan sentado en un banco y no puedes escapar, como nos pasó una vez con un gitano, lo mejor es seguirle la corriente y darle conversación, son muy falsos y irán de buenas al principio para ver si te pueden sacar algo de dinero sin complicarse mucho la vida. La mayoría de las veces en la peor de las situaciones solo te van a sacar los cuartos, pero no te van a agredir.
> ...



Tienes razón en todo lo que dices, pero si ya te han calzado una hostia hay que defenderse, ahí ya hemos traspasado una barrera, el agresor se tiró un all-in y tu te has acojonado, perdiste la baza del posible temor del agresor a represalias por tu parte, da más miedo el que en una situación de tensión permanece tranquilo pero una vez te pegan hay que devolverla o vendrá una tras otra.

Respecto al vídeo ojalá las niñatas tengan una buena violación que es lo que están buscando.


----------



## Vitiskate (27 Oct 2022)

PastorDelMagreb dijo:


> Creeme que se de lo que hablo...
> 
> El de Colindres no se la juega por un piti. Doy por hecho que pillaba el bus de regreso al centro. Los de Torrelavega si, esos si y podias haber acabado mal.



No se si tiene que ver con la zona o no, pero la cosa es que no hay que dejarse achantar no sería la primera vez que me veo envuelto en gresca con esta gentuza, por suerte en cuanto deje de vivir en el barrio los pinares la cantidad de jarcia con la que trato se ha disminuido notablemente y no he vuelto a tener ninguna movida más allá de cuatro bofetones con algun tonto a la salida de una discoteca


----------



## Vitiskate (27 Oct 2022)

PastorDelMagreb dijo:


> Creeme que se de lo que hablo...
> 
> El de Colindres no se la juega por un piti. Doy por hecho que pillaba el bus de regreso al centro. Los de Torrelavega si, esos si y podias haber acabado mal.



Aún así el pibe no era de colindres yo estaba esperando en Santander para ir a colindres


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Oct 2022)

Nuestras calles dice... Los que vivimos los 80 y primeros 90 sabemos bien que nuestras calles son ahora el jardín del Edén en comparación.


----------

